# Autodistruzione



## oro.blu (31 Luglio 2016)

Sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe giunto questo momento. Momento autodistruzione .
I figli sono con il papà weekend al mare.
Certo lui se lo può permettere. Chissà se loro lo capiranno.
Mi sono ritrovata sola. Ieri a sbrigar faccende come al solito. anche oggi fino all'ora di cena, non c'è stato molto da pensare. Ma poi? mi sono ritrovata a pensare per la cena 
Io ed io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Rido, rido e faccio fatica a riconoscere i tasti. 
Patatine salame e ...prosecco! La bottiglia che è lì nel frigo da mesi. Prima che questa assurda storia finisse in questo assurdo modo...


----------



## drusilla (31 Luglio 2016)

Non è anche bello? Da soli a mangiare piaceri proibiti e ridere di se stessi...


----------



## Alessandra (31 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non è anche bello? Da soli a mangiare piaceri proibiti e ridere di se stessi...


Vero 
A volte ci vuole proprio!


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe giunto questo momento. *Momento autodistruzione* .
> I figli sono con il papà weekend al mare.
> Certo lui se lo può permettere. Chissà se loro lo capiranno.
> Mi sono ritrovata sola. Ieri a sbrigar faccende come al solito. anche oggi fino all'ora di cena, non c'è stato molto da pensare. Ma poi? mi sono ritrovata a pensare per la cena
> ...


A meno che tu non finisca con la bottiglia vuota di prosecco nel retto, infilata dal verso che preferisci, più che autodistruzione mi pare del sanissimo faccio il cazzo che voglio.


----------



## Eratò (31 Luglio 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe giunto questo momento. Momento autodistruzione .
> I figli sono con il papà weekend al mare.
> Certo lui se lo può permettere. Chissà se loro lo capiranno.
> Mi sono ritrovata sola. Ieri a sbrigar faccende come al solito. anche oggi fino all'ora di cena, non c'è stato molto da pensare. Ma poi? mi sono ritrovata a pensare per la cena
> ...


Eh...prova a non esagerare col prosecco magari.Ma mi sa che visto che sei venuta a scriverlo con questo titolo,l'hai già fatto...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe giunto questo momento. Momento autodistruzione .
> I figli sono con il papà weekend al mare.
> Certo lui se lo può permettere. Chissà se loro lo capiranno.
> Mi sono ritrovata sola. Ieri a sbrigar faccende come al solito. anche oggi fino all'ora di cena, non c'è stato molto da pensare. Ma poi? mi sono ritrovata a pensare per la cena
> ...


Perché finito in modo assurdo? C'è un modo non assurdo di vedere finire un matrimonio a cui si è creduto al punto di avere figli?
I bambini si godono il mare e poi si godranno le vacanze in città con te.


----------



## oro.blu (31 Luglio 2016)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:... e si la bottiglia è andata giù tutta... per fortuna ho il condizionatore.. e va be che sono mesi che non ho un rapporto sessuale, ma la bottiglia, forse anche no 
I figli me li riporta domani... Ringrazio solo che ha avuto il buon gusto di non portarsi dietro anche la troietta...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2016)

fog ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:... e si la bottiglia è andata giù tutta... per fortuna ho il condizionatore.. e va be che sono mesi che non ho un rapporto sessuale, ma la bottiglia, forse anche no
> I figli me li riporta domani... Ringrazio solo che ha avuto il buon gusto di non portarsi dietro anche la troietta...


Le bottiglie fanno male anche se bevute.
Non farlo più.
Bevi molta acqua. 
E non reagire in modo autolesionista!

Racconta e sfogati, piuttosto.


----------



## oro.blu (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le bottiglie fanno male anche se bevute.
> Non farlo più.
> Bevi molta acqua.
> E non reagire in modo autolesionista!
> ...


ma credo niente di nuovo sotto il cielo. 
Ci siamo conosciuti Lui figlio di imprenditori io figlia di operai. I suoi non mi hanno mai visto di buon occhio. La scalatrice sociale o qualcosa del genere...
Poi arriva la figlia di papà, più giovane piena di grilli per la testa ( e di solidi nel portafoglio) e si fa presto a dimenticarsi della moglie sciatta che hai a casa.
Fosse per me potevano anche accollarsi i figli alla pari. Una settimana io ed una settimana i "signorini".... giusto perché capiscano che cosa sono delle responsabilità... Ma non è giusto verso le due creature.
Abbiamo già firmato per il divorzio congiunto. 
Io gli ho chiesto il mantenimento per i figli e l'intestazione di uno dei tanti appartamenti di famiglia. La nostra casa non mi interessa. Troppo grande, troppi ricordi. troppo dolore.
Per fortuna mia madre non c'è più. Starebbe qui a ripetermi "te lo avevo detto io!!!"....
Ahhhahhhhaaaa saggezza popolare
La cosa che mi secca è che sono un po' sola. I miei sono morti. I miei fratelli abitano lontano....   Per fortuna ho ancora tanti amici/amiche, quando possono mi aiutano loro.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> ma credo niente di nuovo sotto il cielo.
> Ci siamo conosciuti Lui figlio di imprenditori io figlia di operai. I suoi non mi hanno mai visto di buon occhio. La scalatrice sociale o qualcosa del genere...
> Poi arriva la figlia di papà, più giovane piena di grilli per la testa ( e di solidi nel portafoglio) e si fa presto a dimenticarsi della moglie sciatta che hai a casa.
> Fosse per me potevano anche accollarsi i figli alla pari. Una settimana io ed una settimana i "signorini".... giusto perché capiscano che cosa sono delle responsabilità... Ma non è giusto verso le due creature.
> ...


Quanti anni avete?


----------



## oro.blu (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanti anni avete?


Io 37 lui 40 la piccina 5 ed il maschietto 8.... l'altra 23.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Io 37 lui 40 la piccina 5 ed il maschietto 8.... l'altra 23.


sei giovane! Avrai una vita bellissima e troverai chi ti saprà amare.
Non pensare a un uomo che si è rovinato la vita.
Sei già andata dal parrucchiere?


----------



## Black&White (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> ma credo niente di nuovo sotto il cielo.
> Ci siamo conosciuti Lui figlio di imprenditori io figlia di operai. I suoi non mi hanno mai visto di buon occhio. La scalatrice sociale o qualcosa del genere...
> Poi arriva la figlia di papà, più giovane piena di grilli per la testa ( e di solidi nel portafoglio) e si fa presto a dimenticarsi della moglie sciatta che hai a casa.
> Fosse per me potevano anche accollarsi i figli alla pari. Una settimana io ed una settimana i "signorini".... giusto perché capiscano che cosa sono delle responsabilità... Ma non è giusto verso le due creature.
> ...


Molte volte le cose vanno così perché é così che devono andare... non c'é un perché. Goditi i tuoi figli e i tuoi amici/che, sei giovane e hai tutta la vita davanti a te!!


----------



## oro.blu (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> sei giovane! Avrai una vita bellissima e troverai chi ti saprà amare.
> Non pensare a un uomo che si è rovinato la vita.
> Sei già andata dal parrucchiere?


 be ci sono stata la scorsa settimana... Non è che posso permettermelo molto spesso. Più per questioni di tempo che altro. 
Con due figli e a 37 anni dici che ho qualche speranza di ritrovare l'amore? Sarà che in questo momento un bel po' di rabbia. Alle volte mi chiedo se è stata colpa mia. Dove ho fallito o meglio dove ho sbagliato? Analizzo situazioni. Ma proprio non ci arrivo. 

La vedo comunque dura. . .


----------



## lunaiena (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> be ci sono stata la scorsa settimana... Non è che posso permettermelo molto spesso. Più per questioni di tempo che altro.
> Con due figli e a 37 anni dici che ho qualche speranza di ritrovare l'amore? Sarà che in questo momento un bel po' di rabbia. Alle volte mi chiedo se è stata colpa mia. Dove ho fallito o meglio dove ho sbagliato? Analizzo situazioni. Ma proprio non ci arrivo.
> 
> La vedo comunque dura. . .


Sicuramente hai sbagliato dal momento che lo hai lasciato entrare nella tua vita...
ma che vuoi non si può prevedere il futuro ...

E dico di sì...hai speranze e più di qualche ...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> ma credo niente di nuovo sotto il cielo.
> Ci siamo conosciuti Lui figlio di imprenditori io figlia di operai. I suoi non mi hanno mai visto di buon occhio. La scalatrice sociale o qualcosa del genere...
> Poi arriva la figlia di papà, più giovane piena di grilli per la testa ( e di solidi nel portafoglio) e si fa presto a dimenticarsi della moglie sciatta che hai a casa.
> Fosse per me potevano anche accollarsi i figli alla pari. Una settimana io ed una settimana i "signorini".... giusto perché capiscano che cosa sono delle responsabilità... Ma non è giusto verso le due creature.
> ...


Mi spiace.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> be ci sono stata la scorsa settimana... Non è che posso permettermelo molto spesso. Più per questioni di tempo che altro.
> Con due figli e a 37 anni dici che ho qualche speranza di ritrovare l'amore? Sarà che in questo momento un bel po' di rabbia. Alle volte mi chiedo se è stata colpa mia. Dove ho fallito o meglio dove ho sbagliato? Analizzo situazioni. Ma proprio non ci arrivo.
> 
> La vedo comunque dura. . .


Ma certo che ne hai, di speranze. Dura sicuramente lo e', e lo sara', ma hai due figli e quelli ti daranno tutta la forza che serve. E anche di piu'.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> be ci sono stata la scorsa settimana... Non è che posso permettermelo molto spesso. Più per questioni di tempo che altro.
> Con due figli e a 37 anni dici che ho qualche speranza di ritrovare l'amore? Sarà che in questo momento un bel po' di rabbia. Alle volte mi chiedo se è stata colpa mia. Dove ho fallito o meglio dove ho sbagliato? Analizzo situazioni. Ma proprio non ci arrivo.
> 
> La vedo comunque dura. . .


Sei giovane. Non devi cercare l'amore, devi amarti e se capita trovare la persona giusta o che tale ti sembra. Il tempo darà spazio a risposte che cerchi sul passato, e sul futuro con le persone che frequenterai. Ma soprattutto amati e cogli il bello della vita, due cose belle le hai già.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> be ci sono stata la scorsa settimana... Non è che posso permettermelo molto spesso. Più per questioni di tempo che altro.
> Con due figli e a 37 anni dici che ho qualche speranza di ritrovare l'amore? Sarà che in questo momento un bel po' di rabbia. Alle volte mi chiedo se è stata colpa mia. Dove ho fallito o meglio dove ho sbagliato? Analizzo situazioni. Ma proprio non ci arrivo.
> 
> La vedo comunque dura. . .


È naturale cercare di trovare delle spiegazioni. Ma è difficile che tu le possa trovare in te. Le scelte le ha fatte lui. Le ragioni sono sue.


----------



## mistral (1 Agosto 2016)

Ciao.
Mi dispiace per la tua situazione ma leggendo,quello messo peggio sul lungo termine mi pare decisamente lui.
Un quarantenne che demolisce una famiglia per stare con la figlia di papà ventitreenne.Quando avranno finito di cercare Pokemon insieme prevedo sorci verdi (per lui).
Vi siete lasciati perché lui ha trovato l' aMMore o perché gli hai fatto trovare le valigie?


----------



## mistral (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> ma credo niente di nuovo sotto il cielo.
> Ci siamo conosciuti Lui figlio di imprenditori io figlia di operai. I suoi non mi hanno mai visto di buon occhio. La scalatrice sociale o qualcosa del genere...
> Poi arriva la figlia di papà, più giovane piena di grilli per la testa ( e di solidi nel portafoglio) e si fa presto a dimenticarsi della moglie sciatta che hai a casa.
> Fosse per me potevano anche accollarsi i figli alla pari. Una settimana io ed una settimana i "signorini".... giusto perché capiscano che cosa sono delle responsabilità... Ma non è giusto verso le due creature.
> ...


Perche ti definisci moglie sciatta?


----------



## patroclo (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> be ci sono stata la scorsa settimana... Non è che posso permettermelo molto spesso. Più per questioni di tempo che altro.
> Con due figli e a 37 anni dici che ho qualche speranza di ritrovare l'amore? Sarà che in questo momento un bel po' di rabbia. *Alle volte mi chiedo se è stata colpa mia*. Dove ho fallito o meglio dove ho sbagliato? Analizzo situazioni. Ma proprio non ci arrivo.
> 
> La vedo comunque dura. . .


Quando le storie arrivano a questo punto penso che gli errori siano, magari in diversa misura, distribuiti.
Quando parlo di "errori" non mi riferisco solo alle fasi finali sella storia ma a tutto l'insieme. Non solo cose fatte ma anche quelle non fatte.....e do molto peso alle illusioni giovanili che, una volta accecati "dall'amore", non fanno vedere la realtà delle persone ma solo la loro proiezione.
Per farla breve....impossibile non sbagliare e sicuramente l'hai fatto anche te ed è importante capire cosa....ma non ti devi necessariamente colpevolizzare o farti carico di tutte le colpe. Non credo che lui se ne sia andato con una pistola puntata alla testa.... magari hai sposato uno stronzo, non è colpa tua se lui è così, magari la prossima volta scegli più lucidamente.


Ti posso dire che ho  vissuto la fine del mio matrimonio come un fallimento, con colpe ben identificabili da parte di entrambi.......dispiacere enorme ma ...... a questo punto meglio così


----------



## oro.blu (1 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Mi dispiace per la tua situazione ma leggendo,quello messo peggio sul lungo termine mi pare decisamente lui.
> Un quarantenne che demolisce una famiglia per stare con la figlia di papà ventitreenne.Quando avranno finito di cercare Pokemon insieme prevedo sorci verdi (per lui).
> Vi siete lasciati perché lui ha trovato l' aMMore o perché gli hai fatto trovare le valigie?





mistral ha detto:


> Perche ti definisci moglie sciatta?


Sciatta nel senso che non posso competere certamente con una ragazzina supervizziata che va dall'estetista un giorno si e l'altro pure...
Ho pur sempre qualche annetto in più e due figli....ed un marito (avevo) che alle volte ti distruggono più dei figli.
Lui voleva la "pausa di riflessione", io non accetto "pause di riflessione". O sono importante o non lo sono. Le vie di mezzo sono deleterie.
Poi a 40 anni con due figli che c...o di pausa di riflessione vuoi avere? 
La sua immaturità la dice tutta. Che si divertano pure.


----------



## Falcor (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Con due figli e a 37 anni dici che ho qualche speranza di ritrovare l'amore?


Ma scherzi? Sei giovanissima e per fortuna non tutti son superficiali come tuo marito.

Hai ancora tantissime possibilità di trovare qualcuno con cui esser davvero felice. I tuoi figli son un valore aggiunto e non un deficit.

Ora è normale veder tutto nero. Ma dietro le montagne forse c'è la tua valle incantata. La strada è lunga e potresti perderti ma se ti incammini con calma prima o poi ci arrivi.


----------



## oro.blu (1 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Quando le storie arrivano a questo punto penso che gli errori siano, magari in diversa misura, distribuiti.
> Quando parlo di "errori" non mi riferisco solo alle fasi finali sella storia ma a tutto l'insieme. Non solo cose fatte ma anche quelle non fatte.....e do molto peso alle illusioni giovanili che, una volta accecati "dall'amore", non fanno vedere la realtà delle persone ma solo la loro proiezione.
> Per farla breve...*.impossibile non sbagliare e sicuramente l'hai fatto anche te ed è importante capire cosa....ma non ti devi necessariamente colpevolizzare o farti carico di tutte le colpe. Non credo che lui se ne sia andato con una pistola puntata alla testa.*... magari hai sposato uno stronzo, non è colpa tua se lui è così, magari la prossima volta scegli più lucidamente.
> 
> ...


Non mi sto colpevolizzando vorrei solo capire. Perchè ho bisogno di capire. So di non essere perfetta. Magari


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Non mi sto colpevolizzando vorrei solo capire. Perchè ho bisogno di capire. So di non essere perfetta. Magari


Guarda, la cosa dell'impossibile non sbagliare e' una cazzata: crederci non vuol dire sbagliare. Puoi pensare d'aver sbagliato persona eventualmente, ma le persone col tempo cambiano. A volte. O a volte no, dipende. Pero' non e' che tu avresti potuto farci comunque nulla nel caso tuo marito fosse cambiato e/o avesse, come ha, perso la testa per sta tizia piu' giovane. Non potendoci fare nulla, non puoi necessariamente aver sbagliato. E' logica.


----------



## bettypage (1 Agosto 2016)

Don Juan ha detto:


> Guarda, la cosa dell'impossibile non sbagliare e' una cazzata: crederci non vuol dire sbagliare. Puoi pensare d'aver sbagliato persona eventualmente, ma le persone col tempo cambiano. A volte. O a volte no, dipende. Pero' non e' che tu avresti potuto farci comunque nulla nel caso tuo marito fosse cambiato e/o avesse, come ha, perso la testa per sta tizia piu' giovane. Non potendoci fare nulla, non puoi necessariamente aver sbagliato. E' logica.


Anche secondo me. Il problema non sei tu, ha, in modo immaturo, scelto di assecondare i suoi desideri. Poco gli importa se di mezzo ci andate tu e i vostri bimbi. Se poi i suoi lo hanno avvallato, si è sentito ancora più forte.


----------



## patroclo (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Non mi sto colpevolizzando vorrei solo capire. Perchè ho bisogno di capire. So di non essere perfetta. Magari


.... da come scrivi sembra il contrario......



Don Juan ha detto:


> Guarda, la cosa dell'impossibile non sbagliare e' una cazzata: crederci non vuol dire sbagliare. Puoi pensare d'aver sbagliato persona eventualmente, ma le persone col tempo cambiano. A volte. O a volte no, dipende. Pero' non e' che tu avresti potuto farci comunque nulla nel caso tuo marito fosse cambiato e/o avesse, come ha, perso la testa per sta tizia piu' giovane. Non potendoci fare nulla, non puoi necessariamente aver sbagliato. E' logica.


Non è una cazzata....fa parte dell'accettazione di se stessi e degli altri ( basta non viverla come una scusante per giustificare tutte le cazzate)


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Non è una cazzata....fa parte dell'accettazione di se stessi e degli altri ( basta non viverla come una scusante per giustificare tutte le cazzate)


Ma no. Tutte ste teorie new age suffragate dal nulla non stanno ne' in cielo ne' in terra. Se uno non puo' razionalmente spiegarsi dove e come avrebbe sbagliato, e soprattutto se l'altro non ha neanche troppo da dire in merito (e quando anche ce l'avesse poi bisogna vedere se trattasi di cazzate o meno), non e' che puo' dirsi d'aver sbagliato cosi', per caricarsi un tot di colpa che fa bene a tutti. Eh no. Le cose purtroppo capitano anche a prescindere da me o te o fog o chicchessia.


----------



## patroclo (1 Agosto 2016)

Don Juan ha detto:


> Ma no. Tutte ste teorie new age suffragate dal nulla non stanno ne' in cielo ne' in terra. Se uno non puo' razionalmente spiegarsi dove e come avrebbe sbagliato, e soprattutto se l'altro non ha neanche troppo da dire in merito (e quando anche ce l'avesse poi bisogna vedere se trattasi di cazzate o meno), non e' che puo' dirsi d'aver sbagliato cosi', per caricarsi un tot di colpa che fa bene a tutti. Eh no. Le cose purtroppo capitano anche a prescindere da me o te o fog o chicchessia.


Niente di newage....solo banale realtà ( a meno che non parliamo di persone con personalità multiple ).


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Niente di newage....solo banale realtà ( a meno che non parliamo di persone con personalità multiple ).


Eh, ma la realta' non e' cosi' allora.


----------



## patroclo (1 Agosto 2016)

Don Juan ha detto:


> Eh, ma la realta' non e' cosi' allora.


non capisco dove vuoi andare a parare


----------



## mistral (1 Agosto 2016)

Il matrimonio come andava prima ?
Lo Hai scoperto tu o ha confessato?,andava avanti da molto?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> non capisco dove vuoi andare a parare


Che darsi delle colpe per certe, a prescindere, e' una cazzata. Tutto qua.


----------



## oro.blu (1 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Il matrimonio come andava prima ?
> Lo Hai scoperto tu o ha confessato?,andava avanti da molto?


A me sembrava tutto come sempre. Lui viaggia molto per lavoro. Di solito almeno due volte al mese e via dai 4 ai 5 giorni.
Quando non era via tornava a casa tutte le sere alla solita ora. Si faceva l'amore come al solito. Si ipotizzava l'idea di avere un terzo figlio. 
Ho trovato una fattura di un albergo dove lui si recava spesso quando era fuori per lavoro, gli ho chiesto come mai non fosse intestata alla società. Ha farfugliato cose strane. Poi c'erano spese sulla carta di credito che non mi tornavano ed infine ho trovato un messaggio inequivocabile che si era evidentemente (o appositamente) dimenticato di cancellare.
Gli ho fatto una scenata memorabile. Si è anche sentito offeso dal mio poco tanto perché eravamo da amici a cena.
Mi ha detto cara vedi a che ora mi ha dato l'appuntamento Giovanni ( il commercialista) e zaac mi compare invece il messaggio di lei: "amore non vedo l'ora che arrivi la prossima settimana per trascorrere altri tre giorni da sola con te"....
Non gli ho nemmeno chiesto spiegazioni. Gli ho letteralmente tirato addosso il telefonino urlando come una pazza che era un lurido porco, bastardo, fedifrago.... Per fortuna non c'erano i bambini!


----------



## Eratò (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> A me sembrava tutto come sempre. Lui viaggia molto per lavoro. Di solito almeno due volte al mese e via dai 4 ai 5 giorni.
> Quando non era via tornava a casa tutte le sere alla solita ora. Si faceva l'amore come al solito. Si ipotizzava l'idea di avere un terzo figlio.
> Ho trovato una fattura di un albergo dove lui si recava spesso quando era fuori per lavoro, gli ho chiesto come mai non fosse intestata alla società. Ha farfugliato cose strane. Poi c'erano spese sulla carta di credito che non mi tornavano ed infine ho trovato un messaggio inequivocabile che si era evidentemente (o appositamente) dimenticato di cancellare.
> Gli ho fatto una scenata memorabile. Si è anche sentito offeso dal mio poco tanto perché eravamo da amici a cena.
> ...


Ma tutti con lo stampino sti cazzo di tradimenti....


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> A me sembrava tutto come sempre. Lui viaggia molto per lavoro. Di solito almeno due volte al mese e via dai 4 ai 5 giorni.
> Quando non era via tornava a casa tutte le sere alla solita ora. Si faceva l'amore come al solito. Si ipotizzava l'idea di avere un terzo figlio.
> Ho trovato una fattura di un albergo dove lui si recava spesso quando era fuori per lavoro, gli ho chiesto come mai non fosse intestata alla società. Ha farfugliato cose strane. Poi c'erano spese sulla carta di credito che non mi tornavano ed infine ho trovato un messaggio inequivocabile che si era evidentemente (o appositamente) dimenticato di cancellare.
> Gli ho fatto una scenata memorabile. Si è anche sentito offeso dal mio poco tanto perché eravamo da amici a cena.
> ...


Quindi hai fatto il gioco di lei che da trastullo ha fatto in modo di essere trasformata da te in rivale.
Lui come ha reagito?


----------



## oro.blu (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi hai fatto il gioco di lei che da trastullo ha fatto in modo di essere trasformata da te in rivale.
> Lui come ha reagito?


Si è indignato per la sfuriata. Mi ha detto che i panni sporchi si lavano in casa. Che non era necessario. Che la figura di merda l'ho fatta io. . . .
E che per dove viviamo io sarò additata come quella che non ha saputo"tenersi" il marito. E che marito! Visto che mi fa vivere come una gran signora! Mentre lui sarà il furbastro che si fa la ragazzina....
Ma per me se lo può pure tenere. Lui e il suo lavoro! Vediamo fra qualche anno. Secondo me ci ricasca con qualcun altra!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Si è indignato per la sfuriata. Mi ha detto che i panni sporchi si lavano in casa. Che non era necessario. Che la figura di merda l'ho fatta io. . . .
> E che per dove viviamo io sarò additata come quella che non ha saputo"tenersi" il marito. E che marito! Visto che mi fa vivere come una gran signora! Mentre lui sarà il furbastro che si fa la ragazzina....
> Ma per me se lo può pure tenere. Lui e il suo lavoro! Vediamo fra qualche anno. Secondo me ci ricasca con qualcun altra!


Questa tua è la risposta della rabbia e dell'orgoglio. Sono sentimenti che conosco, capisco e che mi hanno fatto reagire con la stessa decisa impulsività.
La risposta di lui, meschina, sul piano perbenista non me lo fa piacere.
Tu provi ancora sentimenti per lui?


----------



## oro.blu (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa tua è la risposta della rabbia e dell'orgoglio. Sono sentimenti che conosco, capisco e che mi hanno fatto reagire con la stessa decisa impulsività.
> La risposta di lui, meschina, sul piano perbenista non me lo fa piacere.
> Tu provi ancora sentimenti per lui?


Al momento provo tanta rabbia nei suoi confronti. Quello che c'era, se ne è rimasta traccia da qualche parte è sepolta molto bene infondo al cuore.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Al momento provo tanta rabbia nei suoi confronti. Quello che c'era, se ne è rimasta traccia da qualche parte è sepolta molto bene infondo al cuore.


È solo rabbia per l'ingiustizia del tradimento del patto di lealtà o anche per la perdita dell'amore?


----------



## oro.blu (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È solo rabbia per l'ingiustizia del tradimento del patto di lealtà o anche per la perdita dell'amore?


Ma non credo ci sia differenza quando si rompe il patto di lealtà è perchè evidentemente non c'è più l'amore sufficiente a mantenerlo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Ma non credo ci sia differenza quando si rompe il patto di lealtà è perchè evidentemente non c'è più l'amore sufficiente a mantenerlo.


La senti come me. Non tutti reagiscono così.
Sii fiera di te stessa.


----------



## Stark72 (1 Agosto 2016)

Quando due anni fa affittai la mia nuova casa, la sera spesso ero euforico per quella solitudine che trovavo piena di opportunità di fare l'accidenti che volevo.
Forse in un altro ambiente rispetto alla 8ex) casa coniugale è più semplice trovare questo stato euforico.
Poi come spesso accade, dall'euforia sono passato all'amarezza dopo qualche mese, finché la cosa si è assestata e curiosamente quella casa ora la sento proprio mia.
Ci sono sere che mi rompo un po' a cenare da solo, altre che mi spaparanzo a mangiare sul divano e penso che la vita da single ha il suo perché.


----------



## mistral (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La senti come me. Non tutti reagiscono così.
> Sii fiera di te stessa.


Io sono invece convinta che in relazioni di lungo corso,salvo rare e fortunate eccezioni,non esista sempre un amore così totalizzante.O meglio,non sempre è l'amore a tenerci uniti.In certi periodi forse lo è più l'abitudine,la sicurezza,i casini in comune da risolvere e la baracca da tenere in piedi.A volte ,fortunatamente ci si riscopre innamorati dopo periodi di oblio,altre volte si va alla deriva soli,pur rimanendo insieme e non tradendo fisicamente l'altro.Si finisce per rimanere anche dove l'amore è un vago ricordo.Il tradimento può anche essere la  sfiga di incontrare quella persona che ci sa infinocchiare nel momento in cui siamo altamente infinocchiabili ,altre volte la fortuna ci fa trovare in quei momenti un amico che ci dà uno scrollone e ci salva da una vagonata di merda.Un tradimento può spesso seppellire quel ricordo di amore che fu oppure lo può far rinascere e prendere nuove forme .
Il tradimento può anche essere un maldestro SOS scaturito dall'incapacità di confrontarsi in modo adulto nell'evidenza di problemi nella coppia.
Per questo spesso domando come andavano le cose prima.
Io so che da circa un anno prima la mia vita di coppia era insopportabile,io non sopportavo più i suoi comportamenti e lui non capiva,il suo cervello riusciva solo a capire l'effetto e non la causa.Quindi,secondo lui,senza motivo, io ce l'avevo con lui e l'avevo abbandonato a se stesso.Per me era chiara la causa,per lui invece era incomprensibile .Lui si vedeva sempre uguale e non capiva che il problema era proprio questo.Detto ciò ,probabilmente la stronza ai suoi occhi ero io.Dopo essersi tirato da solo la martellata sugli alluci la mente gli ha restituito un'introspezione che nemmeno dopo mezzo secolo di psicanalisi ..... 
Certo,nel caso in cui la vita di coppia scorra calma e tranquilla e non vi siano problemi apparenti,tutto questo discorso è fumo.Peggio ancora nel caso del seriale che colleziona scopate a destra e sinistra come un banale diversivo.
In questi casi,che cosa vuoi salvare...


----------



## Eliade (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Si è indignato per la sfuriata. Mi ha detto che i panni sporchi si lavano in casa. Che non era necessario. Che la figura di merda l'ho fatta io. . . .
> E che per dove viviamo io sarò additata come quella che non ha saputo"tenersi" il marito. E che marito! Visto che mi fa vivere come una gran signora! *Mentre lui sarà il furbastro che si fa la ragazzina....*
> Ma per me se lo può pure tenere. Lui e il suo lavoro! Vediamo fra qualche anno. Secondo me ci ricasca con qualcun altra!


La vecchiaia arriverà pure lui...e allora si dovrà vedere bene dai baldi giovani che gireranno attorno alla viziata con 20 anni in meno a lui, sempre se durerà!:facepalm:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Io sono invece convinta che in relazioni di lungo corso,salvo rare e fortunate eccezioni,non esista sempre un amore così totalizzante.O meglio,non sempre è l'amore a tenerci uniti.In certi periodi forse lo è più l'abitudine,la sicurezza,i casini in comune da risolvere e la baracca da tenere in piedi.A volte ,fortunatamente ci si riscopre innamorati dopo periodi di oblio,altre volte si va alla deriva soli,pur rimanendo insieme e non tradendo fisicamente l'altro.Si finisce per rimanere anche dove l'amore è un vago ricordo.Il tradimento può anche essere la  sfiga di incontrare quella persona che ci sa infinocchiare nel momento in cui siamo altamente infinocchiabili ,altre volte la fortuna ci fa trovare in quei momenti un amico che ci dà uno scrollone e ci salva da una vagonata di merda.Un tradimento può spesso seppellire quel ricordo di amore che fu oppure lo può far rinascere e prendere nuove forme .
> Il tradimento può anche essere un maldestro SOS scaturito dall'incapacità di confrontarsi in modo adulto nell'evidenza di problemi nella coppia.
> Per questo spesso domando come andavano le cose prima.
> Io so che da circa un anno prima la mia vita di coppia era insopportabile,io non sopportavo più i suoi comportamenti e lui non capiva,il suo cervello riusciva solo a capire l'effetto e non la causa.Quindi,secondo lui,senza motivo, io ce l'avevo con lui e l'avevo abbandonato a se stesso.Per me era chiara la causa,per lui invece era incomprensibile .Lui si vedeva sempre uguale e non capiva che il problema era proprio questo.Detto ciò ,probabilmente la stronza ai suoi occhi ero io.*Dopo essersi tirato da solo la martellata sugli alluci la mente gli ha restituito un'introspezione che nemmeno dopo mezzo secolo di psicanalisi ..... *Certo,nel caso in cui la vita di coppia scorra calma e tranquilla e non vi siano problemi apparenti,tutto questo discorso è fumo.Peggio ancora nel caso del seriale che colleziona scopate a destra e sinistra come un banale diversivo.
> In questi casi,che cosa vuoi salvare...


Cioe' ti ha tradita e l'hai sgamato?


----------



## oro.blu (1 Agosto 2016)

i figli sono tornati, con grandi sorrisi e grandi regali.... Ammetto che mi rode. Avrei voluto che non si divertissero affatto.
Soprattutto non condivido la scelta di fare regali.
Forse è solo invida perché sono stati bene ed io no. In fondo è pur sempre il loro papà


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> i figli sono tornati, con grandi sorrisi e grandi regali.... Ammetto che mi rode. Avrei voluto che non si divertissero affatto.
> Soprattutto non condivido la scelta di fare regali.
> Forse è solo invida perché sono stati bene ed io no. In fondo è pur sempre il loro papà


Certo che ti rode, ma ad un certo punto passera'. D'altra parte augurarsi che i figli non si divertano col padre perche' incazzata con quest'ultimo capirai bene che non e' giusto nei confronti proprio dei bambini che nulla c'entrano. Regali inclusi.


----------



## Tradito? (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> i figli sono tornati, con grandi sorrisi e grandi regali.... Ammetto che mi rode. Avrei voluto che non si divertissero affatto.
> Soprattutto non condivido la scelta di fare regali.
> Forse è solo invida perché sono stati bene ed io no. In fondo è pur sempre il loro papà


Fai attenzione potrebbero accorgersi di questo stato d'animo


----------



## oro.blu (1 Agosto 2016)

Don Juan ha detto:


> Certo che ti rode, ma ad un certo punto passera'. D'altra parte augurarsi che i figli non si divertano col padre perche' incazzata con quest'ultimo capirai bene che non e' giusto nei confronti proprio dei bambini che nulla c'entrano. Regali inclusi.


Si mi rendo conto. Infatti mi sono trattenuta a stento. Lui fa lo splendido. Mi ha citofonato, è salito portando la piccola in braccio. Mi ha salutato baciandomi su una guancia e sussurrandomi all'orecchio: "ti trovo in splendida forma"
AAAAGGGGGHHHH Gli ho sorriso amabilmente con un grazie, ma nella mia testa giravano le peggio ingiurie. Forse me le ha lette negli occhi perché è letteralmente fuggito...



Tradito? ha detto:


> Fai attenzione potrebbero accorgersi di questo stato d'animo


e che mi può fare? Peggio di così!! Di sicuro non cerca l'affidamento dei figli, sarebbero un peso per le mattane con la fidanzatina.
Credo solo cerchi di sdebitarsi con loro per il poco tempo che gli dedica ricoprendoli di doni


----------



## Tradito? (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Si mi rendo conto. Infatti mi sono trattenuta a stento. Lui fa lo splendido. Mi ha citofonato, è salito portando la piccola in braccio. Mi ha salutato baciandomi su una guancia e sussurrandomi all'orecchio: "ti trovo in splendida forma"
> AAAAGGGGGHHHH Gli ho sorriso amabilmente con un grazie, ma nella mia testa giravano le peggio ingiurie. Forse me le ha lette negli occhi perché è letteralmente fuggito...
> 
> 
> ...


Loro potrebbero privilegiare la sponda che offre maggiore serenità


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Io sono invece convinta che in relazioni di lungo corso,salvo rare e fortunate eccezioni,non esista sempre un amore così totalizzante.O meglio,non sempre è l'amore a tenerci uniti.In certi periodi forse lo è più l'abitudine,la sicurezza,i casini in comune da risolvere e la baracca da tenere in piedi.A volte ,fortunatamente ci si riscopre innamorati dopo periodi di oblio,altre volte si va alla deriva soli,pur rimanendo insieme e non tradendo fisicamente l'altro.Si finisce per rimanere anche dove l'amore è un vago ricordo.Il tradimento può anche essere la  sfiga di incontrare quella persona che ci sa infinocchiare nel momento in cui siamo altamente infinocchiabili ,altre volte la fortuna ci fa trovare in quei momenti un amico che ci dà uno scrollone e ci salva da una vagonata di merda.Un tradimento può spesso seppellire quel ricordo di amore che fu oppure lo può far rinascere e prendere nuove forme .
> Il tradimento può anche essere un maldestro SOS scaturito dall'incapacità di confrontarsi in modo adulto nell'evidenza di problemi nella coppia.
> Per questo spesso domando come andavano le cose prima.
> Io so che da circa un anno prima la mia vita di coppia era insopportabile,io non sopportavo più i suoi comportamenti e lui non capiva,il suo cervello riusciva solo a capire l'effetto e non la causa.Quindi,secondo lui,senza motivo, io ce l'avevo con lui e l'avevo abbandonato a se stesso.Per me era chiara la causa,per lui invece era incomprensibile .Lui si vedeva sempre uguale e non capiva che il problema era proprio questo.Detto ciò ,probabilmente la stronza ai suoi occhi ero io.Dopo essersi tirato da solo la martellata sugli alluci la mente gli ha restituito un'introspezione che nemmeno dopo mezzo secolo di psicanalisi .....
> ...


Scusa se ti sei sentita offesa.
Intendevo che la fierezza deve derivare dalla fedeltà con il proprio sentire.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> i figli sono tornati, con grandi sorrisi e grandi regali.... Ammetto che mi rode. Avrei voluto che non si divertissero affatto.
> Soprattutto non condivido la scelta di fare regali.
> Forse è solo invida perché sono stati bene ed io no. In fondo è pur sempre il loro papà


I bambini avevano paura che il padre non li amasse. Sono stati bene e si sentono rassicurati.
Per loro è importante non provare l'abbandono. Non c'entri tu. Tu ci sei e sei un punto sicuro. Non sei in competizione con il padre. Siete complementari per loro.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Si mi rendo conto. Infatti mi sono trattenuta a stento. Lui fa lo splendido. Mi ha citofonato, è salito portando la piccola in braccio. Mi ha salutato baciandomi su una guancia e sussurrandomi all'orecchio: "ti trovo in splendida forma"
> AAAAGGGGGHHHH Gli ho sorriso amabilmente con un grazie, ma nella mia testa giravano le peggio ingiurie. Forse me le ha lette negli occhi perché è letteralmente fuggito...


E' chiaramente un imbecille, ma mi pareva ormai accertato.


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Si mi rendo conto. Infatti mi sono trattenuta a stento. Lui fa lo splendido. Mi ha citofonato, è salito portando la piccola in braccio. Mi ha salutato baciandomi su una guancia e sussurrandomi all'orecchio: "ti trovo in splendida forma"
> AAAAGGGGGHHHH Gli ho sorriso amabilmente con un grazie, ma nella mia testa giravano le peggio ingiurie. Forse me le ha lette negli occhi perché è letteralmente fuggito...


Ciao, capisco che ti possa fare rabbia tutto lo splendore che accade senza di te, ma immagina il contrario, cioè se i bambini non fossero stati bene e a lui pesasse tenerli. Sarebbero problemi nel problema.

La storia con la ragazzina secondo me non durerà tanto; è piccola anche lei e si stuferà di giocare a fare la mammina anche solo nei week end. La sua giovinezza chiamerà e il tuo ex sarà costretto a fare due conti.


----------



## oro.blu (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I bambini avevano paura che il padre non li amasse. Sono stati bene e si sentono rassicurati.
> Per loro è importante non provare l'abbandono. Non c'entri tu. Tu ci sei e sei un punto sicuro. Non sei in competizione con il padre. Siete complementari per loro.


Si lo so che non sono in competizione. Mi sforzo di ricordarmelo ogni volta che li prende. Questo fine settimana è stato più duro per me perché non li aveva mai tenuti dal venerdì sera al lunedì.
Ma in questo momento è molto dura rimanere lucidi è razionali. Non credo di essere ancora pronta


----------



## oro.blu (1 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ciao, capisco che ti possa fare rabbia tutto lo splendore che accade senza di te, ma immagina il contrario, cioè se i bambini non fossero stati bene e a lui pesasse tenerli. Sarebbero problemi nel problema.
> 
> La storia con la ragazzina secondo me non durerà tanto; è piccola anche lei e si stuferà di giocare a fare la mammina anche solo nei week end. La sua giovinezza chiamerà e il tuo ex sarà costretto a fare due conti.


Mi da fastidio la sua faccia sorridente. Quel grugno da strafottente. Non sopporto che mi baci e che mi tocchi. Forse lo fa involontariamente come un gesto distensivo. Ma a me fa schifo. Ogni volta che si avvicina e riconosco il suo profumo ho un coniato di disgusto.


----------



## Tradito? (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Si lo so che non sono in competizione. Mi sforzo di ricordarmelo ogni volta che li prende. Questo fine settimana è stato più duro per me perché non li aveva mai tenuti dal venerdì sera al lunedì.
> Ma in questo momento è molto dura rimanere lucidi è razionali. Non credo di essere ancora pronta


Non devi essere pronta tu


----------



## oro.blu (1 Agosto 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Non devi essere pronta tu


e chi deve essere pronto? Sono io che provo rabbia e rancore. Lui sembra felice della strada che ha preso


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Mi da fastidio la sua faccia sorridente. Quel grugno da strafottente. Non sopporto che mi baci e che mi tocchi. Forse lo fa involontariamente come un gesto distensivo. Ma a me fa schifo. Ogni volta che si avvicina e riconosco il suo profumo ho un coniato di disgusto.



Ti capisco; magari se riesci, non farlo percepire ai bambini. Loro sono fatti di te e di lui e se disprezzi il padre è come se disprezzassi una parte di loro.


----------



## mistral (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa se ti sei sentita offesa.
> Intendevo che la fierezza deve derivare dalla fedeltà con il proprio sentire.


No Brunetta,assolutamente,nessuna offesa.
Sono convinta come te che in questi casi i limiti sono assolutamente personali.


----------



## Tradito? (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> e chi deve essere pronto? Sono io che provo rabbia e rancore. Lui sembra felice della strada che ha preso


Non ti riferivi al lasciarli con lui?
In questo non conta se sei pronta o no ma, come diceva brunetta, loro non devono assolutamente sentirsi abbandonati. E in quest'ottica vanno bene anche i regali. 
Anche se per loro conta altro e prima si capisce che una separazione non è una tragedia meglio è.
Guai a cercare di farli schierare.
Ovviamente parlo in generale non mi riferisco a te, sicuramente nel primo periodo contrasti e problemi sono inevitabili. Spetta al genitore alleviarne il più possibile il peso verso i figli.


----------



## oro.blu (1 Agosto 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Non ti riferivi al lasciarli con lui?
> In questo non conta se sei pronta o no ma, come diceva brunetta, loro non devono assolutamente sentirsi abbandonati. E in quest'ottica vanno bene anche i regali.
> Anche se per loro conta altro e prima si capisce che una separazione non è una tragedia meglio è.
> Guai a cercare di farli schierare.
> Ovviamente parlo in generale non mi riferisco a te, sicuramente nel primo periodo contrasti e problemi sono inevitabili. Spetta al genitore alleviarne il più possibile il peso verso i figli.


no, non mi da fastidio lasciarli con lui. Mi da fastidio l'atteggiamento che ha con me. Ai miei occhi sembra che per lui sia tutto normale. Come fosse sempre stato. Ma io faccio ancora fatica a pensarmi tradita. E' una sensazione dolorosa


----------



## mistral (1 Agosto 2016)

Don Juan ha detto:


> Cioe' ti ha tradita e l'hai sgamato?


Piu che altro quando gli ho chiesto se aveva da dirmi qualcosa ha vuotato il sacco immediatamente .Ma questo perché stava già cercando il modo di uscirne da un po ,essendosi accorto che non era quello il modo di risolvere i problemi tra di noi e perché la cosa che prima gli sembrava figa aveva perso il bello e lasciava l'amaro in bocca.Era anche  stato colto da cagotto  perché si era accorto che uscire da una storia di quel tipo non è come farlo da single che dici addio e te ne vai..specie se l'amante ha i recapiti di tua moglie e la può contattare quando vuole anche per questioni di lavoro.Se  avesse ancora avuto un grande  coinvolgimento col cavolo che avrebbe confessato (credo)


----------



## Tradito? (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> no, non mi da fastidio lasciarli con lui. Mi da fastidio l'atteggiamento che ha con me. Ai miei occhi sembra che per lui sia tutto normale. Come fosse sempre stato. Ma io faccio ancora fatica a pensarmi tradita. E' una sensazione dolorosa


Allora avevo frainteso, sul resto hai tutte le ragioni, il suo è un comportamento odioso e non è sano neanche verso i figli anche perché tende a metterti in cattiva luce, vista la tua (più che giusta) reazione.
Ma io mi sono abituato a comportarmi del tutto indipendentemente da quello che fa la mia ex e mi trovo bene così.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Si lo so che non sono in competizione. Mi sforzo di ricordarmelo ogni volta che li prende. Questo fine settimana è stato più duro per me perché non li aveva mai tenuti dal venerdì sera al lunedì.
> Ma in questo momento è molto dura rimanere lucidi è razionali. Non credo di essere ancora pronta


Ma ti coccoliamo


----------



## mistral (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> no, non mi da fastidio lasciarli con lui. Mi da fastidio l'atteggiamento che ha con me. Ai miei occhi sembra che per lui sia tutto normale. Come fosse sempre stato. Ma io faccio ancora fatica a pensarmi tradita. E' una sensazione dolorosa


Non credere,potrebbe essere semplicemente una farsa la sua.
I suoi momenti neri li avrà di sicuro,se ha una coscienza,magari al momento è offuscata ma vedrai che prima o poi si farà sentire.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Non credere,potrebbe essere semplicemente una farsa la sua.
> I suoi momenti neri li avrà di sicuro,se ha una coscienza,magari al momento è offuscata ma vedrai che prima o poi si farà sentire.


Comunque meglio di quelli che simulano contrizione prima di tornare dall'amante


----------



## oro.blu (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti coccoliamo


:thankyou:


----------



## mistral (1 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque meglio di quelli che simulano contrizione prima di tornare dall'amante


Magari quello tra un po',quando la novità si dimostrerà più stressante del previsto.


----------



## mistral (1 Agosto 2016)

Fog scusa,da quanto tempo hai scoperto il tradimento?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> :thankyou:


:abbraccio:


----------



## Black&White (2 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> no, non mi da fastidio lasciarli con lui. Mi da fastidio l'atteggiamento che ha con me. Ai miei occhi sembra che per lui sia tutto normale. Come fosse sempre stato. Ma io faccio ancora fatica a pensarmi tradita. E' una sensazione dolorosa


Ti capisco ma é una sensazione che passerà, col tempo. Io non ho ancora avuto il coraggio di separarmi dalla mia compagna, mi convinco che lo faccio per i miei figli, cerco di trovare mille giustificazioni al suo tradimento... ma fa male e si vive peggio!!


----------



## oro.blu (2 Agosto 2016)

L'ho scoperto i primi di dicembre


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Ma non credo ci sia differenza quando si rompe il patto di lealtà è perchè evidentemente non c'è più l'amore sufficiente a mantenerlo.


O forse non ci sono più i presupposti per combattere, Mantenerlo, averlo dalla stessa persona. 

Perchè vedi, la perfezione non fa parte di noi. Ed è difficile mettersi seriamente in gioco a pari armi. Iniziare a volere, a credere, a vivere senza dare nulla per scontato se non noi stessi e la capacità di non sentirci irreprensibili ed incapaci di non sbagliare, è difficile. 

E' un continuo lottare inizialmente, per chi viene tradito, ed è colui\lei che deve fare i conti con i propri mostri. 

Alla fine la questione si potrebbe concludere in pochi passi, il massimo rispetto da entrambi i genitori nei confronti dei figli, e la scelta ponderata di rimanere o dividersi. In entrambe le due ultime soluzioni non credo si trovi la serenità, anzi credo proprio che si inizi un percorso abbastanza tortuoso, molto difficoltoso dove affrontare se stessi e l'altro\a che affronterà le proprie difficoltà, soggettive e di coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> L'ho scoperto i primi di dicembre


Poi tutto si acquieta. Ci vuole tempo. 
Pla realtà non ha tempi da fiction. La fine di un progetto che si credeva di vita è una ferita che si cicatrizza lentamente.
Poi sembrerà che improvvisamente una mattina ti sveglierai e penserai ad altro, ma non sarà avvenuto di colpo. 
Non forzarti a ripensare a tutto, ma anche non ostacolare le lacrime quando sei sola. E organizzati per quando non hai le bambine.


----------



## mistral (2 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> L'ho scoperto i primi di dicembre


É ancora presto,sei ancora nella fase di "un anno fa eravamo in vacanza insieme","un anno fa credevo fossimo una coppia unità" etc 
Poi avrai il brivido dell'anniversario,quello della rivelazione ,non quello di matrimonio .Io ricordo meglio quella data che non quella del matrimonio,in generale le cose scioccanti mi rimangono marchiate a fuoco ben più di quelle piacevoli.
Magari è stata una cosa solo mia questo legare ai giorni il come stavo vivendo.Un Pre ed un Post merda insomma.
Quindi,lascia fare al tempo il suo sporco lavoro di seppellire tutto.


----------



## brenin (2 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi tutto si acquieta. Ci vuole tempo.
> Pla realtà non ha tempi da fiction. La fine di un progetto che si credeva di vita è una ferita che si cicatrizza lentamente.
> Poi sembrerà che improvvisamente una mattina ti sveglierai e penserai ad altro, ma non sarà avvenuto di colpo.
> Non forzarti a ripensare a tutto, ma anche non ostacolare le lacrime quando sei sola. E organizzati per quando non hai le bambine.





mistral ha detto:


> É ancora presto,sei ancora nella fase di "un anno fa eravamo in vacanza insieme","un anno fa credevo fossimo una coppia unità" etc
> Poi avrai il brivido dell'anniversario,quello della rivelazione ,non quello di matrimonio .Io ricordo meglio quella data che non quella del matrimonio,in generale le cose scioccanti mi rimangono marchiate a fuoco ben più di quelle piacevoli.
> Magari è stata una cosa solo mia questo legare ai giorni il come stavo vivendo.Un Pre ed un Post merda insomma.
> Quindi,lascia fare al tempo il suo sporco lavoro di seppellire tutto.


Quoto entrambe.


----------



## oro.blu (2 Agosto 2016)

è da inizio giugno che mi sono trasferita nell'appartamento.
Non ho portato via quasi nulla da casa. Il minimo indispensabile. Il resto l'ho voluto tutto nuovo. Mi accorgo che questo taglio netto con il passato mi ha liberato di qualcosa di struggente.
Mentre vivevo ancora a casa con lui ogni soprammobile, ogni quadro, ogni oggetto mi risvegliavano ricordi. Sorrisi e complicità di sguardi nel momento dell'acquisto. Mi sentivo trapassare come da lunghi spilli.
Ora quella sensazione è quasi completamente sparita. Solo di notte ogni tanto mi accorgo che mi sveglio in preda ad attacchi di panico, sudata e piangente.
Le date. . . 
Ironia della sorte me ne sono andata la vigilia del 10 anniversario di matrimonio 09-06-16.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> è da inizio giugno che mi sono trasferita nell'appartamento.
> Non ho portato via quasi nulla da casa. Il minimo indispensabile. Il resto l'ho voluto tutto nuovo. Mi accorgo che questo taglio netto con il passato mi ha liberato di qualcosa di struggente.
> Mentre vivevo ancora a casa con lui ogni soprammobile, ogni quadro, ogni oggetto mi risvegliavano ricordi. Sorrisi e complicità di sguardi nel momento dell'acquisto. Mi sentivo trapassare come da lunghi spilli.
> Ora quella sensazione è quasi completamente sparita. Solo di notte ogni tanto mi accorgo che mi sveglio in preda ad attacchi di panico, sudata e piangente.
> ...


Hai seguito il metodo "ceretta" che io ho scelto tante volte e spesso suggerito.
Però credo che tu abbia bisogno di recuperare.
Come quando (credo che sia una tua esperienza, visto il carattere) butti via i vestiti vecchi, però qualcosa dopo pensi che sia o potrebbe essere recuperabile.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> è da inizio giugno che mi sono trasferita nell'appartamento.
> Non ho portato via quasi nulla da casa. Il minimo indispensabile. Il resto l'ho voluto tutto nuovo. Mi accorgo che questo taglio netto con il passato mi ha liberato di qualcosa di struggente.
> Mentre vivevo ancora a casa con lui ogni soprammobile, ogni quadro, ogni oggetto mi risvegliavano ricordi. Sorrisi e complicità di sguardi nel momento dell'acquisto. Mi sentivo trapassare come da lunghi spilli.
> Ora quella sensazione è quasi completamente sparita. Solo di notte ogni tanto mi accorgo che mi sveglio in preda ad attacchi di panico, sudata e piangente.
> ...


datti tempo ...
sfogati ...serve tutto ...
ma non vale la pena rovinarsi la salute ...


----------



## iosolo (2 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> è da inizio giugno che mi sono trasferita nell'appartamento.
> Non ho portato via quasi nulla da casa. Il minimo indispensabile. Il  resto l'ho voluto tutto nuovo. Mi accorgo che questo taglio netto con il  passato mi ha liberato di qualcosa di struggente.
> Mentre vivevo ancora a casa con lui ogni soprammobile, ogni quadro, ogni  oggetto mi risvegliavano ricordi. Sorrisi e complicità di sguardi nel  momento dell'acquisto. Mi sentivo trapassare come da lunghi spilli.
> Ora quella sensazione è quasi completamente sparita. Solo di notte ogni  tanto mi accorgo che mi sveglio in preda ad attacchi di panico, sudata e  piangente.
> ...


Ciao Fog, 
ho pensato molto se scriverti o no. Mi sembrava  inutile visto che sono ancora nel turbine delle mie emozioni e quindi  che cosa potevo dirti per allegerire un po' il peso: niente! 
Leggo  le tue parole e le trovo nelle mie. Tutto il passato sembra un  inesorabile falsa in cui l'attore protagonista non eravamo sicuramente  noi... 
Io ho scelto la strada del provare a stare insieme per tanti  motivi certamente, ma la sensazione di essere rimasti ancora in quella  recita è forte. 

Quindi mentre leggo le tue parole un po' sono  stata invidiosa del tuo coraggio, nel mollare tutto e ricominciare,  anche a costo di mettere tutto in discussione. 
Non credo che la mia  decisione di rimanere sia dovuta a vigliaccheria, è difficile anche  rimanere in certi momenti, però sono assolutamente convinta che la tua  decisione sia da ritenere molto coraggiosa. 

Quindi forza! E' già ripartita la tua rinascita :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao Fog,
> ho pensato molto se scriverti o no. Mi sembrava  inutile visto che sono ancora nel turbine delle mie emozioni e quindi  che cosa potevo dirti per allegerire un po' il peso: niente!
> Leggo  le tue parole e le trovo nelle mie. Tutto il passato sembra un  inesorabile falsa in cui l'attore protagonista non eravamo sicuramente  noi...
> Io ho scelto la strada del provare a stare insieme per tanti  motivi certamente, ma la sensazione di essere rimasti ancora in quella  recita è forte.
> ...


Trovo stupendo e molto equilibrato e serio il tuo intervento.
Come ti scrivevo qualche giorno fa, ognuno di noi sa come è fatto e cosa è in grado di sopportare e rielaborare.
E ci vuole tanta forza, coraggio e sofferenza per farlo: lacrime e sangue.


----------



## oro.blu (2 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao Fog,
> ho pensato molto se scriverti o no. Mi sembrava  inutile visto che sono ancora nel turbine delle mie emozioni e quindi  che cosa potevo dirti per allegerire un po' il peso: niente!
> Leggo  le tue parole e le trovo nelle mie. Tutto il passato sembra un  inesorabile falsa in cui l'attore protagonista non eravamo sicuramente  noi...
> Io ho scelto la strada del provare a stare insieme per tanti  motivi certamente, ma la sensazione di essere rimasti ancora in quella  recita è forte.
> ...


Non credo che la mia sia la scelta giusta e la tua quella sbagliata. 
Credo che ognuno abbia la SUA scelta per il suo carattere, per il suo vissuto e per le aspettative che ha del futuro. Anche per quello che trasmette il partner.
Se tu hai deciso di restare, di provare a dare un altra possibilità alla tua storia significa che credi in fondo ci sia qualcosa da salvare.
La tua forza é forse maggiore della mia. Ti auguro di essere sempre coraggiosa. Non lasciarti abbattere dallo sconforto.
Ti sono vicina.


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao Fog,
> ho pensato molto se scriverti o no. Mi sembrava  inutile visto che sono ancora nel turbine delle mie emozioni e quindi  che cosa potevo dirti per allegerire un po' il peso: niente!
> Leggo  le tue parole e le trovo nelle mie. Tutto il passato sembra un  inesorabile falsa in cui l'attore protagonista non eravamo sicuramente  noi...
> Io ho scelto la strada del provare a stare insieme per tanti  motivi certamente, ma la sensazione di essere rimasti ancora in quella  recita è forte.
> ...





fog ha detto:


> Non credo che la mia sia la scelta giusta e la tua quella sbagliata.
> Credo che ognuno abbia la SUA scelta per il suo carattere, per il suo  vissuto e per le aspettative che ha del futuro. Anche per quello che  trasmette il partner.
> Se tu hai deciso di restare, di provare a dare un altra possibilità alla  tua storia significa che credi in fondo ci sia qualcosa da salvare.
> La tua forza é forse maggiore della mia. Ti auguro di essere sempre coraggiosa. Non lasciarti abbattere dallo sconforto.
> Ti sono vicina.



Io vi leggo e vi ammiro, tutte e due.
Avete una dignità e un modo di porvi e relazionarvi che personalmente me le sognavo quando mi sono trovata a scoprire che ciò su cui fondavo tutto era niente (così mi sembrava). Aggredivo chiunque, anche qui, anche chi cercava di consolarmi, ero nevrastenica pazza  , mi venivano a trovare i peggio pensieri, mi stavo lasciando morire di fame, ero dipendente dal forum che leggevo compulsivamente in ogni dove.. Voi invece siete entrambe centrate, nonostante tutto. Belle


----------



## oro.blu (2 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io vi leggo e vi ammiro, tutte e due.
> Avete una dignità e un modo di porvi e relazionarvi che personalmente me le sognavo quando mi sono trovata a scoprire che ciò su cui fondavo tutto era niente (così mi sembrava). Aggredivo chiunque, anche qui, anche chi cercava di consolarmi, ero nevrastenica pazza  , mi venivano a trovare i peggio pensieri, mi stavo lasciando morire di fame, ero dipendente dal forum che leggevo compulsivamente in ogni dove.. Voi invece siete entrambe centrate, nonostante tutto. Belle


...si perché non sono entrata qui tre mesi fa :rotfl:
Avrei dato merda anche alle faccine.


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> ...si perché non sono entrata qui tre mesi fa :rotfl:
> Avrei dato merda anche alle faccine.


C'è un tempo per tutto :up:


----------



## Skorpio (2 Agosto 2016)

*...*

[MENTION=6804]fog[/MENTION] [MENTION=6745]iosolo[/MENTION]

Bellissime attestazioni di coraggio e di positività..

Bellissime perché opposte nelle direzioni, ma accomunate da un sentimento simile.. Andare incontro a ciò che richiama il vostro animo, in un medesimo slancio di coraggiosa vitalità. Bellissime!!!


----------



## mistral (3 Agosto 2016)

Forza ragazze.
La vita è piena di incidenti,a volte ce la caviamo con qualche vite che riattacca le ossa rotte,altre è necessaria l'amputazione per evitare la cancrena,l'importante è andare avanti e sperare nel meglio.Ve lo ripeto,quel tempo che passa che prima vi faceva incavolare per la rughetta o il capello bianco ,non avete idea di come vi tornerà amico,anche la demenza senile non vi sembrerà più un'idea così terribile.


----------



## oro.blu (3 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Forza ragazze.
> La vita è piena di incidenti,a volte ce la caviamo con qualche vite che riattacca le ossa rotte,altre è necessaria l'amputazione per evitare la cancrena,l'importante è andare avanti e sperare nel meglio.Ve lo ripeto,quel tempo che passa che prima vi faceva incavolare per la rughetta o il capello bianco ,non avete idea di come vi tornerà amico,anche la *demenza senile non vi sembrerà più un'idea così terribile.*




:rotfl: Forse sarebbe una cosa meravigliosa specialmente in alcuni momenti   :rotfl:


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> be ci sono stata la scorsa settimana... Non è che posso permettermelo molto spesso. Più per questioni di tempo che altro.
> Con due figli e a 37 anni dici che ho qualche speranza di ritrovare l'amore? Sarà che in questo momento un bel po' di rabbia. Alle volte mi chiedo se è stata colpa mia. Dove ho fallito o meglio dove ho sbagliato? Analizzo situazioni. Ma proprio non ci arrivo.
> 
> La vedo comunque dura. . .


A 37 anni sei ancora molto giovane, il problema semmai è il contesto. Quindi hai sicuramente delle difficoltà oggettive che al momento sembrano invalicabili. Dato che devi riorganizzarti, probabilmente vedrai che col tempo le cose andranno meglio. E se tu starai meglio sarai anche ben disposta e aperta a nuove esperienze. In questo caso 37 anni sono ancora pochi come etá.

Direi piuttosto che 23, invece, sono troppo pochi. Pensi sia normale che a 40 anni e 2 figli uno si metta con una 23enne? Cazzi suoi ovviamente, e purtroppo indirettamente anche dei vostri bambini, ma il punto è che in questo caso è improbabile che tu abbia colpe così determinanti.


----------



## oro.blu (3 Agosto 2016)

JON ha detto:


> A 37 anni sei ancora molto giovane, il problema semmai è il contesto. Quindi hai sicuramente delle difficoltà oggettive che al momento sembrano invalicabili. Dato che devi riorganizzarti, probabilmente vedrai che col tempo le cose andranno meglio. E se tu starai meglio sarai anche ben disposta e aperta a nuove esperienze. In questo caso 37 anni sono ancora pochi come etá.
> 
> Direi piuttosto che 23, invece, sono troppo pochi. Pensi sia normale che a 40 anni e 2 figli uno si metta con una 23enne? Cazzi suoi ovviamente, e purtroppo indirettamente anche dei vostri bambini, ma il punto è che in questo caso è improbabile che tu abbia colpe così determinanti.


Ma infatti è il contesto che mi fa paura. Mi sembra di essere "preclusa" 37 anni non sono molti, ma chi se la piglia una con due figli?
Mia madre è rimasta vedova più o meno alla mia età. Con tre figli. Non è più riuscita a trovarsi un compagno.
Per quel che riguarda il mio ex, non ho la minima idea di cosa gli sia successo. Certo mi ha deluso profondamente.


----------



## mistral (3 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Ma infatti è il contesto che mi fa paura. Mi sembra di essere "preclusa" 37 anni non sono molti, ma chi se la piglia una con due figli?
> Mia madre è rimasta vedova più o meno alla mia età. Con tre figli. Non è più riuscita a trovarsi un compagno.
> Per quel che riguarda il mio ex, non ho la minima idea di cosa gli sia successo. Certo mi ha deluso profondamente.


Ma non avete parlato sul cosa vi sia successo?


----------



## spleen (3 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Ma infatti è il contesto che mi fa paura. Mi sembra di essere "preclusa" 37 anni non sono molti, ma chi se la piglia una con due figli?
> Mia madre è rimasta vedova più o meno alla mia età. Con tre figli. Non è più riuscita a trovarsi un compagno.
> Per quel che riguarda il mio ex, non ho la minima idea di cosa gli sia successo. Certo mi ha deluso profondamente.


Ciao, capisco la pena e la delusione ma posso dirti che conosco alcune donne che sono riuscite non dico a rifarsi una vita ma a trovare un amore stabile dopo i 40. Non disperare.
Quanto al tuo compagno sono abbastanza convinto che il suo sia un fuoco di paglia. Il problema secondo me sarai tu, perchè dubito che lo rivorrai indietro dopo quello che è successo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Ma infatti è il contesto che mi fa paura. Mi sembra di essere "preclusa" 37 anni non sono molti, ma chi se la piglia una con due figli?
> Mia madre è rimasta vedova più o meno alla mia età. Con tre figli. Non è più riuscita a trovarsi un compagno.
> Per quel che riguarda il mio ex, non ho la minima idea di cosa gli sia successo. Certo mi ha deluso profondamente.


Si trova eccome!
Però tu devi essere pronta. E non lo sei.


----------



## Ecate (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Ma infatti è il contesto che mi fa paura. Mi sembra di essere "preclusa" 37 anni non sono molti, ma chi se la piglia una con due figli?
> Mia madre è rimasta vedova più o meno alla mia età. Con tre figli. Non è più riuscita a trovarsi un compagno.
> Per quel che riguarda il mio ex, non ho la minima idea di cosa gli sia successo. Certo mi ha deluso profondamente.


Ma nessuno "si piglia" una donna con due figli
neanche una donna senza 
ci si incontra, ci si piace, ci si piglia a vicenda
il papà i tuoi figli ce l'hanno già e anche se si è rivelato un pessimo compagno, ti auguro di non sostituirlo mai con un tuo compagno nel suo ruolo di genitore.
Magari è ancora più difficile che accettare di essersi lasciati... Ma devi realizzare che questo qui l'avrai tra i piedi PER SEMPRE

PS: certo che troverai qualcuno! Adesso è presto però


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma non avete parlato sul cosa vi sia successo?


Si. Ma credo di trovarmi dall'altra parte della storia di [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION]. I giorni successivi alla scoperta ho chiesto perché? Mi ha accusato di essere assente, poco disponibile, non incline a condividere con lui momenti di gioia. Sinceramente sono caduta dalla nuvole. Ho sempre cercato di assecondare i suoi desideri nel limite del possibile. In fondo siamo (eravamo) una famiglia non più una copia senza altri pensieri che noi stessi. Poi lui è spesso via per lavoro. 
Mi ha detto che lei gli da emozioni, che è viva. Mentre io ero divenuta noiosa e prevedibile. Bene non credo ci fosse molto altro da dire o spiegare. 
Io non ho capito fino in fondo cosa avrei potuto fare. Forse è un mio limite, ma veramente credevo di fare il possibile per essere felici. La presunzione é una brutta malattia.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, capisco la pena e la delusione ma posso dirti che conosco alcune donne che sono riuscite non dico a rifarsi una vita ma a trovare un amore stabile dopo i 40. Non disperare.
> Quanto al tuo compagno sono abbastanza convinto che il suo sia un fuoco di paglia. Il problema secondo me sarai tu, perchè dubito che lo rivorrai indietro dopo quello che è successo.


Non credo proprio che lo riprendo indietro! 
Mi fa male quello che mi ha fatto. Mi fa male sapere che lo annoiavo. Mi fa male sapere che rideva senza di me. Mi fa male che non mi ha chiesto scusa e che mi abbia incolpato di averlo "spinto" a trovarsi quanto cercava/voleva altrove.
Ha fatto una scelta. Non si torna indietro. Non con me.


----------



## spleen (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Si. Ma credo di trovarmi dall'altra parte della storia di @_Arcistufo_. I giorni successivi alla scoperta ho chiesto perché? Mi ha accusato di essere assente, poco disponibile, non incline a condividere con lui momenti di gioia. Sinceramente sono caduta dalla nuvole. Ho sempre cercato di assecondare i suoi desideri nel limite del possibile. In fondo siamo (eravamo) una famiglia non più una copia senza altri pensieri che noi stessi. Poi lui è spesso via per lavoro.
> Mi ha detto che lei gli da emozioni, che è viva. Mentre io ero divenuta noiosa e prevedibile. Bene non credo ci fosse molto altro da dire o spiegare.
> Io non ho capito fino in fondo cosa avrei potuto fare. Forse è un mio limite, ma veramente credevo di fare il possibile per essere felici. La presunzione é una brutta malattia.


Già ma allora perchè non te ne ha parlato prima, non capisco le persone che vedono ( o credono di vedere ) il loro rapporto deteriorarsi e non dicono nulla, non muovono un dito......
Secondo me è solo una facile scusa, quella di essere diventati prevedibili, non a caso la si sente in continuazione anche in questo forum.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma nessuno "si piglia" una donna con due figli
> neanche una donna senza
> ci si incontra, ci si piace, ci si piglia a vicenda
> il papà i tuoi figli ce l'hanno già e anche se si è rivelato un pessimo compagno, ti auguro di non sostituirlo mai con un tuo compagno nel suo ruolo di genitore.
> ...


Non intendevo che un eventuale nuovo compagno si sostituisca al ruolo di padre. É logico che il padre resterà per sempre il mio ex. Ma è un dato di fatto che i figli sono affidati quasi sempre a me. E se questi figli sono stati una limitazione per il loro padre figuriamoci per un altro uomo!


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Già ma allora perchè non te ne ha parlato prima, non capisco le persone che vedono ( o credono di vedere ) il loro rapporto deteriorarsi e non dicono nulla, non muovono un dito......
> Secondo me è solo una facile scusa, quella di essere diventati prevedibili, non a caso la si sente in continuazione anche in questo forum.


Dice che me lo ha detto. Ma poi cosa significa essere prevedibili? Quando conosci una persona da molto é logico che conosci i suoi schemi mentali. Questi cambiano soli inserendo un nuovo elemento di "disturbo". É evidente che per me questo elemento sono stati i figli, per lui l'amante


----------



## Ecate (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Non intendevo che un eventuale nuovo compagno si sostituisca al ruolo di padre. É logico che il padre resterà per sempre il mio ex. Ma è un dato di fatto che i figli sono affidati quasi sempre a me. E se questi figli sono stati una limitazione per il loro padre figuriamoci per un altro uomo!


Ma no, non credo proprio. 
Credo che quando la ferita sarà meno fresca troverai persone interessanti con cui interagire nei tuoi spazi liberi... E che ti troverai bene con persone profondamente diverse dall'uomo che hai sposato


----------



## spleen (4 Agosto 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma no, non credo proprio.
> Credo che quando la ferita sarà meno fresca troverai persone interessanti con cui interagire nei tuoi spazi liberi... E che ti troverai bene con persone profondamente diverse dall'uomo che hai sposato


Concordo, Fog deve pensare primariamente al suo benessere, a ricominciare a vivere dopo aver digerito il magone.
E mettere del tempo e dello spazio mentale tra se stessa ed il suo ex, poi penso che le cose verranno da sole.


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Non intendevo che un eventuale nuovo compagno si sostituisca al ruolo di padre. É logico che il padre resterà per sempre il mio ex. Ma è un dato di fatto che i figli sono affidati quasi sempre a me. E se questi figli sono stati una limitazione per il loro padre figuriamoci per un altro uomo!


Non necessariamente. Dipende da chi trovi. Potresti anche innamorarti di un altro uomo, che di figli non ne vuole, perché magari ne ha già da un precedente matrimonio. E potrebbe essere ben felice di assisterti con i tuoi.


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Ma infatti è il contesto che mi fa paura. Mi sembra di essere "preclusa" 37 anni non sono molti, ma chi se la piglia una con due figli?
> Mia madre è rimasta vedova più o meno alla mia età. Con tre figli. Non è più riuscita a trovarsi un compagno.
> Per quel che riguarda il mio ex, non ho la minima idea di cosa gli sia successo. Certo mi ha deluso profondamente.


Ma perché è imperativo che qualcuno ti si pigli?


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché è imperativo che qualcuno ti si pigli?



 frase infelice! Ci si "piglia" a vicenda. Ma come ho già spiegato mi pare complicato un rapporto con una persona che si trova ad avere forti "impedimenti" dovuti alla responsabilità di gestire amare e accudire due figli. Non mi sembra di dire una cosa insensata


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> frase infelice! Ci si "piglia" a vicenda. Ma come ho già spiegato mi pare complicato un rapporto con una persona che si trova ad avere forti "impedimenti" dovuti alla responsabilità di gestire amare e accudire due figli. Non mi sembra di dire una cosa insensata


A parte il fatto che dipende da chi trovi, ma il punto era se fosse o meno 'indispensabile' essere in una coppia per essere felici.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

feather ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che dipende da chi trovi, ma il punto era se fosse o meno 'indispensabile' essere in una coppia per essere felici.


Non so dirtelo mi sento spaesata senza nessuno al mio fianco. Mi mancano i baci e le carezze. Mi manca l'intimità che c'è tra due persone adulte. É così fuori luogo?


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Non so dirtelo mi sento spaesata senza nessuno al mio fianco. Mi mancano i baci e le carezze. Mi manca l'intimità che c'è tra due persone adulte. É così fuori luogo?


assolutamente no. Ma forse e' ancora troppo presto e non hai trovato l'equilibrio da sola


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> assolutamente no. Ma forse e' ancora troppo presto e non hai trovato l'equilibrio da sola


Be certo non è una cosa immediata. Però ho paura. Penso a mia madre e mi rivedo in lei. Io non voglio restare sola.


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Be certo non è una cosa immediata. Però ho paura. Penso a mia madre e mi rivedo in lei. Io non voglio restare sola.


non ti preoccupare; io ho una collega di una decina d'anni piu' di te, con 3 figli pure piccoli..Se fossi single, me la "piglierei" molto volentieri


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Si. Ma credo di trovarmi dall'altra parte della storia di @_Arcistufo_. I giorni successivi alla scoperta ho chiesto perché? Mi ha accusato di essere assente, poco disponibile, non incline a condividere con lui momenti di gioia. Sinceramente sono caduta dalla nuvole. Ho sempre cercato di assecondare i suoi desideri nel limite del possibile. In fondo siamo (eravamo) una famiglia non più una copia senza altri pensieri che noi stessi. Poi lui è spesso via per lavoro.
> Mi ha detto che lei gli da emozioni, che è viva. Mentre io ero divenuta noiosa e prevedibile. Bene non credo ci fosse molto altro da dire o spiegare.
> Io non ho capito fino in fondo cosa avrei potuto fare. Forse è un mio limite, ma veramente credevo di fare il possibile per essere felici. La presunzione é una brutta malattia.


Vabbé dai! Ma uno beccato a rubare dirà bene che aveva fame, che aveva i bambini che piangevano e lo sfratto! 
Cosa vuoi che ti dicesse "sono un emerito stronzo!"?


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbé dai! Ma uno beccato a rubare dirà bene che aveva fame, che aveva i bambini che piangevano e lo sfratto!
> Cosa vuoi che ti dicesse "sono un emerito stronzo!"?


SI, SI E ANCORA SIIIIIIIIIIIIII

chiedo troppo?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Be certo non è una cosa immediata. Però ho paura. Penso a mia madre e mi rivedo in lei. Io non voglio restare sola.


Dovrebbe cominciare a esserti chiaro che questa cosa che stai vivendo è simile a quella vissuta da altri. Tu sei nella palude in cui fatichi ad andare avanti, ma neanche sai dove vuoi andare.
Vuoi buttarti alle spalle il passato, il dolore, le giustificazioni di lui, che sono colpe per te, ma ti pare anche che si stia facendo notte e hai paura di restare in quel fango.
E intanto i pensieri si susseguono vorticosi, facendoti muovere disordinatamente alla ricerca di un senso.
Dai retta a Vasco: un senso non ce l'ha. 
Tuo marito è stato semplicemente un pirla come tanti che ha cercato di scappare dagli impegni della maturità, creando a sé, a te e ai figli ancora più problemi. Ma è quello che succede quando si regredisce. 
Adesso tu hai un vuoto a fianco e ti senti perduta. Ce la farai!


----------



## riccardo1973 (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> be ci sono stata la scorsa settimana... Non è che posso permettermelo molto spesso. Più per questioni di tempo che altro.
> Con due figli e a 37 anni dici che ho qualche speranza di ritrovare l'amore? Sarà che in questo momento un bel po' di rabbia. Alle volte mi chiedo se è stata colpa mia. Dove ho fallito o meglio dove ho sbagliato? Analizzo situazioni. Ma proprio non ci arrivo.
> 
> La vedo comunque dura. . .


ciao Cara, intanto forza! Io se posso rincuorarti ho ricominciato da capo a 36 anni. Certo, non avevo figli al seguito ma fidati il mondo è pieno di belle persone, uomini maturi e consapevoli. Tu rinchiuditi in casa e nel tuo mondo finchè non ti sentirai pronta ad affrontarlo. Prenditi il tuo tempo, fai il bozzolo e vedrai che splendida farfalla uscirà fuori! Io mi isolai in me stesso nelle cose che mi piacevano e mi facevano stare bene per 3 anni. Poi quando sono stato pronto ho incontrato lei e la vita ha preso la sua direzione....ma questa è un'altra storia
in bocca al lupo


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ciao Cara, intanto forza! Io se posso rincuorarti ho ricominciato da capo a 36 anni. Certo, non avevo figli al seguito ma fidati il mondo è pieno di belle persone, uomini maturi e consapevoli. Tu rinchiuditi in casa e nel tuo mondo finchè non ti sentirai pronta ad affrontarlo. Prenditi il tuo tempo, fai il bozzolo e vedrai che splendida farfalla uscirà fuori! Io mi isolai in me stesso nelle cose che mi piacevano e mi facevano stare bene per 3 anni. Poi quando sono stato pronto ho incontrato lei e la vita ha preso la sua direzione....ma questa è un'altra storia
> in bocca al lupo


Ti ringrazio per le parole. Ma appunto sei un uomo e non avevi figli....


----------



## mistral (4 Agosto 2016)

Ho davanti agli occhi più di una persona che ha ricominciato brillantemente a 40 anni,con o senza figli.
A questa età è molto facile incontrare storie simili di persone separate con figli che hanno quindi,le stesse esigenze ed impedimenti..
Ora ti vedi bloccata perché a differenza di tuo marito che da un po di tempo buttava l'occhio fuori casa ,tu eri concentrata sul suo interno e non ti rendevi conto di ciò che c'è fuori.
Ora che il tuo test di gravidanza è positivo,vedrai solo donne incinta. 
(L'ultima frase può sembrare senza senso ma tutte le volte in cui ho avuto un ritardo mi sembrava che tutte le donne incinta del pianeta e tutti i passeggini prodotti dalla Chicco si appostassero davanti a casa mia,con il ciclo scomparivano :carneval
A poco a poco vedrai che il mondo è colmo di persone piacevoli anche se fino  ad ora non le vedevi.


----------



## Tessa (4 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ho davanti agli occhi più di una persona che ha ricominciato brillantemente a 40 anni,con o senza figli.
> A questa età è molto facile incontrare storie simili di persone separate con figli che hanno quindi,le stesse esigenze ed impedimenti..
> Ora ti vedi bloccata perché a differenza di tuo marito che da un po di tempo buttava l'occhio fuori casa ,tu eri concentrata sul suo interno e non ti rendevi conto di ciò che c'è fuori.
> Ora che il tuo test di gravidanza è positivo,vedrai solo donne incinta.
> ...


Ma sai che questa cosa della persecuzione da pance, carrozzine e cicciobelli l'ho avuta anche io?


----------



## patroclo (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per le parole. Ma appunto sei un uomo e non avevi figli....


Sono un uomo e ho figli, tempo fa ho incontrato una persona meravigliosa con figli ( .... e marito). Se fossimo nelle stesse condizioni sicuramente la nostra frequentazione passerebbe dallo zero attuale a 1000. Naturalmente in queste situazioni non si può pensare al tutto e subito....... ci vuole tempo pazienza. E non solo per rispetto alla sensibilità dei ragazzi ma anche per gli attori "adulti", non si sostituisce una famiglia con un'altra e non si sputtana un matrimonio per buttarsi in un altro.....almeno io la vedo così.....e al momento sono solo ( ma questa è tutta un'altra storia )


----------



## JON (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Ma infatti è il contesto che mi fa paura. Mi sembra di essere "preclusa" 37 anni non sono molti, ma chi se la piglia una con due figli?
> Mia madre è rimasta vedova più o meno alla mia età. Con tre figli. Non è più riuscita a trovarsi un compagno.
> Per quel che riguarda il mio ex, non ho la minima idea di cosa gli sia successo. Certo mi ha deluso profondamente.


Adesso, date le problematiche che già ti trovi ad affrontare, non vorrei spostare il focus su questo argomento, ma penso che sia una questione per te altrettanto importante.

E' vero che le donne nella tua situazione hanno poche probabilità di ritrovare un compagno degno di questo nome. Conosco una donna in gamba, e bellissima, rimasta vedova alla tua età che oggi di anni ne ha qualcuno in più e che ancora resta sola con i suoi due figli. Di lei mi colpisce la forza e la fierezza, ma tant'è...di fatto, e non credo solo per sua scelta, ancora non ha un partner. Sarà anche il suo essere esigente che le restringe ancora di più il cerchio delle possibilità. Pienamente comprensibile, una donna "sola" non significa sia disperata.

Quello che voglio dirti è che nella tua particolare condizione la possibilità di incontrare un altro uomo è si ridotta, diciamo anche molto, ma non pari a zero. Infatti se la tua condizione è determinante per la nascita di un nuovo rapporto, dall'altra parte è necessario anche che ci sia un uomo capace della sensibilità che meriti. Soprattutto però qualcuno che ti veda principalmente come donna, prima che madre. Perché scegliere la donna fa si che se ne accettino tutte le sue componenti.

Quindi hai ragione, è molto difficile ritrovare un rapporto, ma dipende anche dalla tua predisposizione. E vabbè, adesso è un momento difficile di transizione che richiede determinati sforzi. Ma, nell'ottica che le cose nell'immediato futuro troveranno assestamento e che il tuo morale dovrà risollevarsi, arriverà il momento in cui dovrai riappropiarti della tua identità di donna. Perché sei questo, oltre che madre, e un uomo è questo che deve vedere di te.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Sono un uomo e ho figli, tempo fa ho incontrato una persona meravigliosa con figli ( .... e marito). Se fossimo nelle stesse condizioni sicuramente la nostra frequentazione passerebbe dallo zero attuale a 1000. Naturalmente in queste situazioni non si può pensare al tutto e subito....... ci vuole tempo pazienza. E non solo per rispetto alla sensibilità dei ragazzi ma anche per gli attori "adulti", non si sostituisce una famiglia con un'altra e non si sputtana un matrimonio per buttarsi in un altro.....almeno io la vedo così.....e al momento sono solo ( ma questa è tutta un'altra storia )


Non è che ora il mio scopo sia sostituire il mio ex. Sono ancora troppo incasinata. Credo che in questo momento sarebbe più una ripicca, una vendetta. Per dimostrargli forse che anche io posso risultare interessante agli occhi di un altro. 
Ma poi a che servirebbe? Per cosa e per chi??
Purtroppo la sera però quando ho finito tutte le incombenze della giornata, che i ragazzi sono a nanna, mi viene la nostalgia della sere in cui ci si ritrovava accoccolati sul divano. 
É il momento della giornata più duro. Mi passano mille pensieri. Da quelli di Tenerezza infinita a quelli di rabbia profonda ( era tutta una presa in giro? Mente era con me pensava all'altra?).
Mi sembra che questa situazione non debba cambiare mai se non avrò qualcun'altro. Che resterò anni o tutta la vita con questa amarezza alla sera.
E mi sento così sciocca anche solo a parlarne.


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Non è che ora il mio scopo sia sostituire il mio ex. Sono ancora troppo incasinata. Credo che in questo momento sarebbe più una ripicca, una vendetta. Per dimostrargli forse che anche io posso risultare interessante agli occhi di un altro.
> Ma poi a che servirebbe? Per cosa e per chi??
> Purtroppo la sera però quando ho finito tutte le incombenze della giornata, che i ragazzi sono a nanna, mi viene la nostalgia della sere in cui ci si ritrovava accoccolati sul divano.
> É il momento della giornata più duro. Mi passano mille pensieri. Da quelli di Tenerezza infinita a quelli di rabbia profonda ( era tutta una presa in giro? Mente era con me pensava all'altra?).
> ...


Fai bene a parlarne, invece.
Per ora e' dura, lo diventerà via via meno; ma non devi aver fretta e non devi buttarti giu'. Sono passaggi normali per ritrovare l'equilibrio nella tua mutata condizione. 
Quando i bimbi sono a letto, metti i piedi sul tavolino, allungati con un libro ed un bicchiere di vino (piccolo) e goditi il silenzio. Che, con dei bimbi in casa, e' una merce rara


----------



## patroclo (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Non è che ora il mio scopo sia sostituire il mio ex. Sono ancora troppo incasinata. Credo che in questo momento sarebbe più una ripicca, una vendetta. Per dimostrargli forse che anche io posso risultare interessante agli occhi di un altro.
> Ma poi a che servirebbe? Per cosa e per chi??
> Purtroppo la sera però quando ho finito tutte le incombenze della giornata, che i ragazzi sono a nanna, mi viene la nostalgia della sere in cui ci si ritrovava accoccolati sul divano.
> É il momento della giornata più duro. Mi passano mille pensieri. Da quelli di Tenerezza infinita a quelli di rabbia profonda ( era tutta una presa in giro? Mente era con me pensava all'altra?).
> ...


....volevo solo dire che è normale incontrare persone anche dopo i  vent'anni.....non volevo farti fretta.
 ....capisco e condivido l'amarezza ma, almeno nel mio caso, la solitudine che vivevo in coppia era estremamente più dolorosa perchè avevo un rimasuglio di aspettative e speranze che andavano puntualmente deluse, perchè era diventata una palude, perchè era ipocrisia pura ........perchè non era una mia scelta


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

Mi ha appena chiamato. Non capisco dove voglia andare a parare. Mi ha detto che non è giusto che lui vada in vacanza con la sua nuova compagna mentre io me ne sto a casa con i ragazzi. Si sentirebbe in colpa. Quindi visto avevamo programmato di andare in spagna mi ha organizzato tutto lui. Per me e i ragazzi. Già prenotato e pagato tutto. Una settimana a Barcellona. Versato un extra sul mio conto in banca per le esigenze. Contattato un Agenzia di Baby sitting in modo che io possa "anche" divertirmi. Se lo voglio. É completamente pazzo! 
Non so se accertare. Mi sembra il biscottino per far felice il cane e mettere in pace il padrone che lo abbandonerà in un canile....


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Mi ha appena chiamato. Non capisco dove voglia andare a parare. Mi ha detto che non è giusto che lui vada in vacanza con la sua nuova compagna mentre io me ne sto a casa con i ragazzi. Si sentirebbe in colpa. Quindi visto avevamo programmato di andare in spagna mi ha organizzato tutto lui. Per me e i ragazzi. Già prenotato e pagato tutto. Una settimana a Barcellona. Versato un extra sul mio conto in banca per le esigenze. Contattato un Agenzia di Baby sitting in modo che io possa "anche" divertirmi. Se lo voglio. É completamente pazzo!
> Non so se accertare. Mi sembra il biscottino per far felice il cane e mettere in pace il padrone che lo abbandonerà in un canile....


Si sente in colpa per i figli; per essere malevolo, potrebbe essere di voler apparire come migliore di te con loro..ma se lo dice solo a te e non a loro, allora e' solo senso di colpa verso i ragazzi. Io andrei


----------



## iosolo (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Mi ha appena chiamato. Non capisco dove voglia andare a parare. Mi ha detto che non è giusto che lui vada in vacanza con la sua nuova compagna mentre io me ne sto a casa con i ragazzi. Si sentirebbe in colpa. Quindi visto avevamo programmato di andare in spagna mi ha organizzato tutto lui. Per me e i ragazzi. Già prenotato e pagato tutto. Una settimana a Barcellona. Versato un extra sul mio conto in banca per le esigenze. Contattato un Agenzia di Baby sitting in modo che io possa "anche" divertirmi. Se lo voglio. É completamente pazzo!
> Non so se accertare. Mi sembra il biscottino per far felice il cane e mettere in pace il padrone che lo abbandonerà in un canile....


Solo tu puoi saper se questo comportamento ha un senso con il vostro vissuto o no e come interpretare questo suo gesto. Affetto?! Responsabilità?! Senso di colpa nei confronti dei vostri figli e anche nei tuoi? 
Certo che immagino quanto dolore può averti dato mentre ti diceva "io vado in vacanza con lei..." 
Decidi per te e per i tuoi figli cosa è meglio.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Si. Ma credo di trovarmi dall'altra parte della storia di @_Arcistufo_. I giorni successivi alla scoperta ho chiesto perché? Mi ha accusato di essere assente, poco disponibile, non incline a condividere con lui momenti di gioia. Sinceramente sono caduta dalla nuvole. Ho sempre cercato di assecondare i suoi desideri nel limite del possibile. In fondo siamo (eravamo) una famiglia non più una copia senza altri pensieri che noi stessi. Poi lui è spesso via per lavoro.
> Mi ha detto che lei gli da emozioni, che è viva. Mentre io ero divenuta noiosa e prevedibile. Bene non credo ci fosse molto altro da dire o spiegare.
> Io non ho capito fino in fondo cosa avrei potuto fare. Forse è un mio limite, ma veramente credevo di fare il possibile per essere felici. La presunzione é una brutta malattia.


Guarda la verità non esiste. Te lo scrivo con tutto il rispetto per il tuo dolore, ma la famiglia e la coppia sono nemici. Non avversari, nemici. Voi donne venite cresciute dalle vostre mamme, con poche notabili eccezioni almeno in Italia, nell'ottica dell'accudimento. Poi ci sono in giro tante teste di c****, nello stile di Luciana Littizzetto, che rinforzano questa immagine della donna accudente come di qualcuno che invece di montare un rapporto sano con un uomo, crea un discorso di dipendenza. Ora se io sono perfettamente in grado di pagare una donna di servizio, sono anche il primo a pensare che di avere casa pulita a specchio e mia moglie è stanca morta che non gli va non solo di scopare, ma nemmeno di interagire a livello di scambio comunicativo tra la mia vita e la sua vita. Non solo nell'ottica familiare delle cose da fare.
 A quel punto ho un ventaglio molto limitato di scelte. Ti lascio spaccando la famiglia, ti cornifico cercando di salvare capra e cavoli, mi taglio le palle e resto con te.
 Sì, ho scritto proprio mi taglio le palle.
 Perché io non mi sono messo con una donna in virtù della sua capacità di essere moglie e madre, mi sono messo con una donna, l'ho sposata, ho investito su di lei lacrime sangue e sudore, in virtù di quanto ella fosse complementare a me.
 Poi arrivano i figli, ed è un salto logico molto molto faticoso per chi viene educata nella cultura italiana, pensare che un figlio non sia assolutamente il coronamento di un sogno d'amore, ma sia l'inizio della fine della coppia.
 Quando hai aperto la discussione un passaggio che mi ha colpito immediatamente è stato il riferimento a tua madre, a quello che certamente ti avrebbe detto se fosse stata viva. Da queste poche parole ne esce l'immagine una persona molto solida e concatenata nei suoi valori.
 Beh, scusa la franchezza ma forse la sua infelicità è anche colpa sua e dei valori che ti ha passato.
 Perché le donne di una volta preferivano fare la moglie che la donna libera, anche se questo comportava sapere perfettamente che il marito andava a cercare emozioni al casino. Perché essere moglie era uno status. Ma questo una vita fa.
 Oggi credo che tu abbia perso il tuo uomo non certo perché lui voleva carne fresca, o almeno non solo.
 Probabilmente, anche se è chiaro che io sto filtrando quello che tu scrivi attraverso la mia esperienza personale, quell'uomo ti ha difesa e è stato con te, anche contro il parere della sua famiglia, perché pensava che ti saresti evoluta e che avresti camminato alla stessa velocità con lo stesso passo.
 Alla fine, molto probabilmente, si è arreso al fatto che tu non eri all'altezza delle aspettative che lui aveva per te.
 Questo è un discorso s******, crudele finché vuoi, ma è un punto di vista. Solo un punto di vista
 Non ho elementi per sapere se ciò che ti sto scrivendo corrisponda a verità, spero solo che sia uno spunto utile di riflessione


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Mi ha appena chiamato. Non capisco dove voglia andare a parare. Mi ha detto che non è giusto che lui vada in vacanza con la sua nuova compagna mentre io me ne sto a casa con i ragazzi. Si sentirebbe in colpa. Quindi visto avevamo programmato di andare in spagna mi ha organizzato tutto lui. Per me e i ragazzi. Già prenotato e pagato tutto. Una settimana a Barcellona. Versato un extra sul mio conto in banca per le esigenze. Contattato un Agenzia di Baby sitting in modo che io possa "anche" divertirmi. Se lo voglio. É completamente pazzo!
> Non so se accertare. Mi sembra il biscottino per far felice il cane e mettere in pace il padrone che lo abbandonerà in un canile....


no. è rispetto del tuo ruolo. Di moglie & madre.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda la verità non esiste. Te lo scrivo con tutto il rispetto per il tuo dolore, ma la famiglia e la coppia sono nemici. Non avversari, nemici. Voi donne venite cresciute dalle vostre mamme, con poche notabili eccezioni almeno in Italia, nell'ottica dell'accudimento. Poi ci sono in giro tante teste di c****, nello stile di Luciana Littizzetto, che rinforzano questa immagine della donna accudente come di qualcuno che invece di montare un rapporto sano con un uomo, crea un discorso di dipendenza. Ora se io sono perfettamente in grado di pagare una donna di servizio, sono anche il primo a pensare che di avere casa pulita a specchio e mia moglie è stanca morta che non gli va non solo di scopare, ma nemmeno di interagire a livello di scambio comunicativo tra la mia vita e la sua vita. Non solo nell'ottica familiare delle cose da fare.
> A quel punto ho un ventaglio molto limitato di scelte. Ti lascio spaccando la famiglia, ti cornifico cercando di salvare capra e cavoli, mi taglio le palle e resto con te.
> Sì, ho scritto proprio mi taglio le palle.
> Perché io non mi sono messo con una donna in virtù della sua capacità di essere moglie e madre, mi sono messo con una donna, l'ho sposata, ho investito su di lei lacrime sangue e sudore, in virtù di quanto ella fosse complementare a me.
> ...


I soldi non gli mancano, ma non ha mai voluto che prendessimo ne una tata ne una domestica. Perché : " prima di tutto ci sei tu, poi non mi va che le mie cose ei miei figli vengano accuditi da una persona estranea" ( evidentemente prima, ora sembra che non gli importi più molto).
Non ho mai adottato la scusa che ero stanca per non fare l'amore. Anche perché a casa c'era poco e quindi era meglio "approfittare" quando c'era.
Solo nel uscire ogni tanto quanto me lo diceva all'ultimo minuto e non sapevo come organizzarmi con i bimbi gli dicevo che era meglio di no  (si tratta anche di un po di elasticità mentale).
Sono sempre stata una persona curata. Anche troppo. Solo ora mi sono lasciata un po' andare ma forse mi si può capire...
E se lui è andato contro i suoi io sono andata contro mia madre. Che lo definiva un farfallone presuntuoso arrogante. Forse anch'io ho creduto in lui. Ho creduto che si potesse evolvere. Evidentemente ci siamo evoluti in modi diversi.
Spero sia felice. Io mi lecco le ferite. 
Cosa credi che non abbia bisogno di emozioni io?? Sono una donna mica una santa (cit)


----------



## iosolo (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda la verità non esiste. Te lo scrivo con tutto il rispetto per il tuo dolore, ma la famiglia e la coppia sono nemici. Non avversari, nemici. Voi donne venite cresciute dalle vostre mamme, con poche notabili eccezioni almeno in Italia, nell'ottica dell'accudimento. Poi ci sono in giro tante teste di c****, nello stile di Luciana Littizzetto, che rinforzano questa immagine della donna accudente come di qualcuno che invece di montare un rapporto sano con un uomo, crea un discorso di dipendenza. Ora se io sono perfettamente in grado di pagare una donna di servizio, sono anche il primo a pensare che di avere casa pulita a specchio e mia moglie è stanca morta che non gli va non solo di scopare, ma nemmeno di interagire a livello di scambio comunicativo tra la mia vita e la sua vita. Non solo nell'ottica familiare delle cose da fare.
> A quel punto ho un ventaglio molto limitato di scelte. Ti lascio spaccando la famiglia, ti cornifico cercando di salvare capra e cavoli, mi taglio le palle e resto con te.
> Sì, ho scritto proprio mi taglio le palle.
> Perché io non mi sono messo con una donna in virtù della sua capacità di essere moglie e madre, mi sono messo con una donna, l'ho sposata, ho investito su di lei lacrime sangue e sudore, in virtù di quanto ella fosse complementare a me.
> ...


Parlo per me lo trovo "crudele" come punto di vista ma sicuramente onesto. 
E apre dei punti di vista interessanti.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Parlo per me lo trovo "crudele" come punto di vista ma sicuramente onesto.
> E apre dei punti di vista interessanti.


Interessante? 
Questo fa una disanima sociale da bar per concludere che la moglie deve essere COMPLEMENTARE a lui, considerato tuffa tutto quello che è al di fuori di questo. Caspita che visione originale. È tale e quale a quella da lui descritta dei nonni, solo che la puttana deve averla a casa.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Interessante?
> Questo fa una disanima sociale da bar per concludere che la moglie deve essere COMPLEMENTARE a lui, considerato tuffa tutto quello che è al di fuori di questo. Caspita che visione originale. È tale e quale a quella da lui descritta dei nonni, solo che la puttana deve averla a casa.



 Brunetta, a me dispiace starti sulle balle, ma se la cosa può consolarti non è un discorso sessista, e la disamina sociale da bar non c'entra assolutamente nulla.
 La disamina sociologica c'entra ovviamente quando parliamo di valori antiquati che vengono infilati a forza nel contesto attuale.
 Mia moglie deve essere complementare a me esattamente nella misura in cui io dovrei essere complementare a lei. Per un caso del destino, ho più appropriatamente per un discorso di scelte sbagliate, questo non è accaduto.
 Ora io capisco che secondo il sistema di valori che vai propinando io dovrei rallentare per andare al suo passo, ma non mi va e non lo trovo giusto. Così come non trovo giusto spaccare la famiglia confessando cose in modo plateale. Di lì il tradimento (.net)
 Il momento in cui ho tirato in ballo la mamma di Fog, i valori dei nonni erano esattamente la materia del contendere


----------



## Ultimo (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda la verità non esiste. Te lo scrivo con tutto il rispetto per il tuo dolore, ma la famiglia e la coppia sono nemici. Non avversari, nemici. Voi donne venite cresciute dalle vostre mamme, con poche notabili eccezioni almeno in Italia, nell'ottica dell'accudimento. Poi ci sono in giro tante teste di c****, nello stile di Luciana Littizzetto, che rinforzano questa immagine della donna accudente come di qualcuno che invece di montare un rapporto sano con un uomo, crea un discorso di dipendenza. Ora se io sono perfettamente in grado di pagare una donna di servizio, sono anche il primo a pensare che di avere casa pulita a specchio e mia moglie è stanca morta che non gli va non solo di scopare, ma nemmeno di interagire a livello di scambio comunicativo tra la mia vita e la sua vita. Non solo nell'ottica familiare delle cose da fare.
> A quel punto ho un ventaglio molto limitato di scelte. Ti lascio spaccando la famiglia, ti cornifico cercando di salvare capra e cavoli, mi taglio le palle e resto con te.
> Sì, ho scritto proprio mi taglio le palle.
> Perché io non mi sono messo con una donna in virtù della sua capacità di essere moglie e madre, mi sono messo con una donna, l'ho sposata, ho investito su di lei lacrime sangue e sudore, in virtù di quanto ella fosse complementare a me.
> ...



Giusto, la verità non esiste, ad ognuno la propria. Questa la mia: La coppia diventa famiglia. A volte la coppia senza figli è già famiglia se per un motivo qualsiasi non si hanno figli.Se nel corso della crescita, la coppia non riesce a ritrovarsi ci stanno delle motivazioni che vanno ricercate, molto spesso una delle motivazioni è la non crescita di colui\colei che ragiona con il pisello e la farfallina, in sintesi eh, perchè la coppia conosciutasi e diventando famiglia, di solito è giovane e da giovani, l'ormone, spesso e volentieri è il cervello primario che comanda, oltre il non rapportarsi più dialogando. Sintomo evidente di non crescita e di panza che assorbe aria per esplodere in stronzate, tipo il tradimento da morto di figa.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> I soldi non gli mancano, ma non ha mai voluto che prendessimo ne una tata ne una domestica. Perché : " prima di tutto ci sei tu, poi non mi va che le mie cose ei miei figli vengano accuditi da una persona estranea" ( evidentemente prima, ora sembra che non gli importi più molto).
> Non ho mai adottato la scusa che ero stanca per non fare l'amore. Anche perché a casa c'era poco e quindi era meglio "approfittare" quando c'era.
> Solo nel uscire ogni tanto quanto me lo diceva all'ultimo minuto e non sapevo come organizzarmi con i bimbi gli dicevo che era meglio di no (si tratta anche di un po di elasticità mentale).
> Sono sempre stata una persona curata. Anche troppo. Solo ora mi sono lasciata un po' andare ma forse mi si può capire...
> ...



Fog. Sto per dire qualcosa di forte e probabilmente anche inappropriato. Spero che tu prenda ciò che sto per dire nel verso giusto, cioè depurandolo da ogni connotazione uomo/donna tradito/traditore giusto/sbagliato.
 Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che un rapporto funziona soltanto se una parte rompe i coglioni e l'altra accondiscende passivamente.
 Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che una donna impegnativa sia una rompipalle, anzi molto spesso le rompipalle, dato che rompono sempre sulle stesse cose, sono molto impegnative di quelle donne di cui silenzi finiscono per far paura.
 Facciamo per un secondo finta che io sia in diritto di dirti come avresti dovuto gestire le cose. Solo per un secondo, dato che non ti conosco e posso prendere più cantonate che altro.
 Se prendiamo una tata oppure una domestica, lo dovevi decidere tu.
 Se vi vedevate poco, a maggior ragione per fare l'amore, avresti dovuto prendere il toro per le corna e organizzarti con tata, nonna, amici vari, per raggiungerlo quando stava fuori per lavoro e ricordargli che ti mancava fisicamente
 Puoi essere curata quanto ti pare, mia moglie è una figa stellare, ma se poi quando state soli state zitti, oppure parlate nella riunione di condominio, delle cartelle di Equitalia, oppure solo dell'onnipresente argomento figli, meglio una con un po' di cellulite che ti mette le cosce intorno al collo, che la regina dei ghiacci con gli addominali scolpiti.
  Fine della finzione. Ti ricordo che questo era un punto di vista, la vita vera é altro.
passando al secondo punto, in realtà io penso che lui si sia evoluto, o forse si è semplicemente ripreso se stesso. Tu probabilmente cominci adesso a fronte della rottura.
 Vedrai che le emozioni arriveranno, insieme con una vita probabilmente più assonante ai tuoi ritmi interni


----------



## patroclo (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda la verità non esiste. Te lo scrivo con tutto il rispetto per il tuo dolore, ma la famiglia e la coppia sono nemici. Non avversari, nemici. Voi donne venite cresciute dalle vostre mamme, con poche notabili eccezioni almeno in Italia, nell'ottica dell'accudimento. Poi ci sono in giro tante teste di c****, nello stile di Luciana Littizzetto, che rinforzano questa immagine della donna accudente come di qualcuno che invece di montare un rapporto sano con un uomo, crea un discorso di dipendenza. Ora se io sono perfettamente in grado di pagare una donna di servizio, sono anche il primo a pensare che di avere casa pulita a specchio e mia moglie è stanca morta che non gli va non solo di scopare, ma nemmeno di interagire a livello di scambio comunicativo tra la mia vita e la sua vita. Non solo nell'ottica familiare delle cose da fare.
> A quel punto ho un ventaglio molto limitato di scelte. Ti lascio spaccando la famiglia, ti cornifico cercando di salvare capra e cavoli, mi taglio le palle e resto con te.
> Sì, ho scritto proprio mi taglio le palle.
> Perché io non mi sono messo con una donna in virtù della sua capacità di essere moglie e madre, mi sono messo con una donna, l'ho sposata, ho investito su di lei lacrime sangue e sudore, in virtù di quanto ella fosse complementare a me.
> ...


.... le dinamiche sono molto comuni e non posso fare a meno di riconoscere alcuni aspetti che ho vissuto anch'io................................però me ne sono andato


----------



## disincantata (4 Agosto 2016)

Certo che devi accettare la vacanza, e' tuo marito ed il padre dei tuoi figli,non e' un regalo di un estraneo.

E vedi pure di divertirti, certo che avrebbe dovuto far scegliere a te il posto, pero' meglio che stare chiusa in casa la settimana di ferragosto, e cerca di aprire gli occhi, a volte, anzi spesso, le occasioni le abbiamo vicino e non le vogliamo cogliere, anche solo di amicizia che conta spesso piu'   dell'amore se sincera.

Non essere così arrendevole  anche in fatto economico, quello che non dara' a te ed ai vostri figli ci penssera' la 23enne a spenderlo, quindi trovati un avvocato e fai valere i tuoi diritti, anche la casa grande nel caso, è pretendi  di mantenere lo stesso tenore di vita di prima visto che puo'.

Continua a curarti, magari piu' di prima.  FORZA!

Soprattutto goditi i bambini, o rimpiangerai  piu' avanti di aver perso attimi meravigliosi con loro. 

Divertitevi a Barcellona, e spendi tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Brunetta, a me dispiace starti sulle balle, ma se la cosa può consolarti non è un discorso sessista, e la disamina sociale da bar non c'entra assolutamente nulla.
> La disamina sociologica c'entra ovviamente quando parliamo di valori antiquati che vengono infilati a forza nel contesto attuale.
> Mia moglie deve essere complementare a me esattamente nella misura in cui io dovrei essere complementare a lei. Per un caso del destino, ho più appropriatamente per un discorso di scelte sbagliate, questo non è accaduto.
> Ora io capisco che secondo il sistema di valori che vai propinando io dovrei rallentare per andare al suo passo, ma non mi va e non lo trovo giusto. Così come non trovo giusto spaccare la famiglia confessando cose in modo plateale. Di lì il tradimento (.net)
> Il momento in cui ho tirato in ballo la mamma di Fog, i valori dei nonni erano esattamente la materia del contendere


No. Dei bisogni di tua moglie e di cosa può considerare lei complementare non ti interessa nulla, infatti secondo te lei è lenta e tu evoluto.
E ancora non hai spiegato in cosa sei evoluto.


----------



## patroclo (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ....................
> .................
> .................
> passando al secondo punto, in realtà io penso che lui si sia evoluto, o forse si è semplicemente ripreso se stesso. Tu probabilmente cominci adesso a fronte della rottura.
> Vedrai che le emozioni arriveranno, insieme con una vita probabilmente più assonante ai tuoi ritmi interni



su questo non sono d'accordo....non vedo evoluzioni, solo strade diverse e aspettative tradite


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Dei bisogni di tua moglie e di cosa può considerare lei complementare non ti interessa nulla, infatti secondo te lei è lenta e tu evoluto.
> E ancora non hai spiegato in cosa sei evoluto.


 Giuro che ci torno a stretto giro. é lunga


----------



## iosolo (4 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Interessante?
> Questo fa una disanima sociale da bar per concludere che la moglie deve essere COMPLEMENTARE a lui, considerato tuffa tutto quello che è al di fuori di questo. Caspita che visione originale. È tale e quale a quella da lui descritta dei nonni, solo che la puttana deve averla a casa.


Diciamo che secondo me qui, almeno arcistufo da davvero il punto di vista del traditore e del motivo per il quale pensa che la colpa è di tutti e due. 
Da il suo punto di vista, quello di un traditore insoddisfatto, e almeno ci permette di avere un dialogo e un confronto. 

Ogni traditore secondo me pensa che: 
"A quel punto ho un ventaglio molto limitato di scelte. Ti lascio spaccando la famiglia, ti cornifico cercando di salvare capra e cavoli, mi taglio le palle e resto con te"
Sono insoddisfatto di quello che ho. L'unico modo per non scoppiare è tradire. Quindi se ti tradisco alla fine ho salvato capra e cavoli. 

L'idea di moglie che con i figli annulla per i primi anni il suo essere donna, probabilmente è soggettivo, ma almeno nel mio caso non posso negare. Certamente noi donne abbiamo il dono (ripeto dono) dell'accudimento e per un uomo è difficile da capire quante energie ed emozioni questo comporta. Le priorità in quel primo momento sono altre ma ciò non vuol dire che smettiamo di essere donne, solo che in quel momento siamo più prese da altro, ma sinceramente non credo che dipenda dalla nostra cultura italiana. 

L'idea di avere una moglie curiosa, gioiosa e anche un po' puttana è il sogno di ogni maschio. 
Anche qui niente di nuovo. Che poi ognuno ha dei limiti nella propria sessualità e quindi se Arcistufo ha sposato una donna che più di là del missionario non va non capisco poi come possa immaginare di "evolverla" (che schifezza di parola ha usato) a provare un sesso a tre. 

Sempre detto da Arcistufo: 
Alla fine, molto probabilmente, si è arreso al fatto che tu non eri all'altezza delle aspettative che lui aveva per te.

Quindi se le aspettative sono completamente fuori dalla realtà non è che poi diventa colpa del tradito ma del traditore che non ha fatto le giuste valutazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo che devi accettare la vacanza, e' tuo marito ed il padre dei tuoi figli,non e' un regalo di un estraneo.
> 
> E vedi pure di divertirti, certo che avrebbe dovuto far scegliere a te il posto, pero' meglio che stare chiusa in casa la settimana di ferragosto, e cerca di aprire gli occhi, a volte, anzi spesso, le occasioni le abbiamo vicino e non le vogliamo cogliere, anche solo di amicizia che conta spesso piu'   dell'amore se sincera.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## disincantata (4 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Diciamo che secondo me qui, almeno arcistufo da davvero il punto di vista del traditore e del motivo per il quale pensa che la colpa è di tutti e due.
> Da il suo punto di vista, quello di un traditore insoddisfatto, e almeno ci permette di avere un dialogo e un confronto.
> 
> Ogni traditore secondo me pensa che:
> ...



Quella del sesso a 3  non l'ho capita,  non credo sia evoluzione.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Diciamo che secondo me qui, almeno arcistufo da davvero il punto di vista del traditore e del motivo per il quale pensa che la colpa è di tutti e due.
> Da il suo punto di vista, quello di un traditore insoddisfatto, e almeno ci permette di avere un dialogo e un confronto.
> 
> Ogni traditore secondo me pensa che:
> ...


Per me un punto di vista autoassolvente. Tu sei più disponibile. Vai avanti tu che a me viene da ridere


----------



## JON (4 Agosto 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quella del sesso a 3  non l'ho capita,  non credo sia evoluzione.


Evoluzioni! A tre si fanno belle evoluzioni.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fog. Sto per dire qualcosa di forte e probabilmente anche inappropriato. Spero che tu prenda ciò che sto per dire nel verso giusto, cioè depurandolo da ogni connotazione uomo/donna tradito/traditore giusto/sbagliato.
> Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che un rapporto funziona soltanto se una parte rompe i coglioni e l'altra accondiscende passivamente.
> Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che una donna impegnativa sia una rompipalle, anzi molto spesso le rompipalle, dato che rompono sempre sulle stesse cose, sono molto impegnative di quelle donne di cui silenzi finiscono per far paura.
> Facciamo per un secondo finta che io sia in diritto di dirti come avresti dovuto gestire le cose. Solo per un secondo, dato che non ti conosco e posso prendere più cantonate che altro.
> ...


Si credo che tu abbia preso una cantonata con me. Mi giudichi in base al tuo vissuto. 
Io ero la compagna di mio marito non la sua badante. Io  organizzavo di uscire con lui ( e ciò accadeva circa una volta a settimana quando era a casa) dovevo sempre comunque verificare la disponibilità dei suoi genitori ( ai quali tra l'altro sto sulle scatole) perché non vuole che i mostri figli siano affidati a sconosciuti ( o meglio non voleva visto l'ultima novità), l'unica volta che mi sono permessa di chiedere alla sorella di mia cognata mi sono sentita merda tutta la serata. Il fatto poi che quando l'uscita era organizzata da me si faceva e organizzata da lui no era motivo di ulteriori tensioni ( si fa sempre come vuoi tu). Il fatto è che in realtà non è che io gli dicessi di no. Gli chiedevo se si era organizzato per i bambini e naturalmente la risposta era "crei sempre problemi" , io non sono una veggente.
E per le vacanze sono stata sempre io a preporre le mete. Poi lui organizzava perché diceva sempre che io sceglievo posti troppo economici per il suo standard....
E quando eravamo assieme si parlava si fi problemi relativi alla vita di famiglia ma anche fi altre cose. Tipo mostre da vedere (mi piace l'arte) o di qualche nuova attività da fare assieme. Non so proprio di più cosa avrei potuto fare. 
Quando abbiamo deciso di sposarci mi ha detto che lui voleva figli, subito, almeno tre. Perché era figlio unico ed aveva tanto sofferto di questo.
Con la seconda ho rischiato di morire a causa di una grave emorragia. L'ultima volta che mi ha chiesto di avere un altro figlio é stato il giorno prima che scoprissi l'amante....
Quindi io che cosa ero per lui? Non arrivo proprio a capire.
E tu mi fai la morale sul essere poco disponibile. Povo attenta. Poco desiderabile?
Tu non vuoi una compagna vuoi una cosa che non esiste.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Si credo che tu abbia preso una cantonata con me. Mi giudichi in base al tuo vissuto.
> Io ero la compagna di mio marito non la sua badante. Io  organizzavo di uscire con lui ( e ciò accadeva circa una volta a settimana quando era a casa) dovevo sempre comunque verificare la disponibilità dei suoi genitori ( ai quali tra l'altro sto sulle scatole) perché non vuole che i mostri figli siano affidati a sconosciuti ( o meglio non voleva visto l'ultima novità), l'unica volta che mi sono permessa di chiedere alla sorella di mia cognata mi sono sentita merda tutta la serata. Il fatto poi che quando l'uscita era organizzata da me si faceva e organizzata da lui no era motivo di ulteriori tensioni ( si fa sempre come vuoi tu). Il fatto è che in realtà non è che io gli dicessi di no. Gli chiedevo se si era organizzato per i bambini e naturalmente la risposta era "crei sempre problemi" , io non sono una veggente.
> E per le vacanze sono stata sempre io a preporre le mete. Poi lui organizzava perché diceva sempre che io sceglievo posti troppo economici per il suo standard....
> E quando eravamo assieme si parlava si fi problemi relativi alla vita di famiglia ma anche fi altre cose. Tipo mostre da vedere (mi piace l'arte) o di qualche nuova attività da fare assieme. Non so proprio di più cosa avrei potuto fare.
> ...


e il quadro si chiarisce. Quindi se è uno stronzo insensibile a sti livelli nemmeno vale la pena di starci male. Vai dall'avvocato e ripuliscilo.


----------



## disincantata (4 Agosto 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Evoluzioni! A tre si fanno belle evoluzioni.


Per me nessun letto matrimoniale e' abbastanza grande per tre persone. Neppure il lettone IKEA, che ho a casa.


----------



## Tradito? (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Mi ha appena chiamato. Non capisco dove voglia andare a parare. Mi ha detto che non è giusto che lui vada in vacanza con la sua nuova compagna mentre io me ne sto a casa con i ragazzi. Si sentirebbe in colpa. Quindi visto avevamo programmato di andare in spagna mi ha organizzato tutto lui. Per me e i ragazzi. Già prenotato e pagato tutto. Una settimana a Barcellona. Versato un extra sul mio conto in banca per le esigenze. Contattato un Agenzia di Baby sitting in modo che io possa "anche" divertirmi. Se lo voglio. É completamente pazzo!
> Non so se accertare. Mi sembra il biscottino per far felice il cane e mettere in pace il padrone che lo abbandonerà in un canile....


Invece secondo me è un bel gesto è testimonia empatia nei tuoi confronti


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e il quadro si chiarisce. Quindi se è uno stronzo insensibile a sti livelli nemmeno vale la pena di starci male. Vai dall'avvocato e ripuliscilo.


Già stati. Già divorziato. ( almeno firmate le carte) . Non l'ho ripulito. Non mi interessa. Non voglio permettergli di poter dire male di me. 
Però mi sa che la vacanza l'accetto. Infondo i bambini si meritano un po' di distrazione. 
Io ci sto male lo stesso. Era un progetto non credevo si dissolvesse in questo modo.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Invece secondo me è un bel gesto è testimonia empatia nei tuoi confronti


Secondo me dimostra solo che si sente in colpa a non mantenere la promessa che aveva fatto ai suoi figli. Di passare 15 gg assieme al loro papà. 
Ma al diavolo. Ho deciso che ci vado!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Secondo me dimostra solo che si sente in colpa a non mantenere la promessa che aveva fatto ai suoi figli. Di passare 15 gg assieme al loro papà.
> Ma al diavolo. Ho deciso che ci vado!


Però Barcellona con due bambini da sola per me è un massacro.
Non sarà pentito e con l'idea di farti sentire la sua mancanza?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Secondo me dimostra solo che si sente in colpa a non mantenere la promessa che aveva fatto ai suoi figli. Di passare 15 gg assieme al loro papà.
> Ma al diavolo. Ho deciso che ci vado!


Peggio per te. Domani te lo rinfaccerà.


----------



## Tessa (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Secondo me dimostra solo che si sente in colpa a non mantenere la promessa che aveva fatto ai suoi figli. Di passare 15 gg assieme al loro papà.
> Ma al diavolo. Ho deciso che ci vado!


Barcellona e' stupenda. 
Quanti anni hanno i bambini?
Perche' in effetti se hanno meno di 10 anni non e' la meta ideale.


----------



## mistral (5 Agosto 2016)

Scusa fog io non ho afferrato una cosa.
Ma una volta scoperto,visto che il giorno prima ti chiedeva di avere un altro figlio,lo hai messo tu alla porta o lui ha manifestato immediatamente la volontà di essere libero?
Non è che a questa pollastrella ventitreenne hai dato te l'importanza che per lui non aveva?
Fermo restando che non sei obbligata a "ragionare" su un tradimento se per te è imperdonabile un passo falso del genere.Ma mi pare impossibile che ,se la vostra vita andava come hai descritto,lui non abbia fatto o detto nulla per restare e abbia accettato di buon grado di separarsi.

Per quanto riguarda il viaggio,io non gli permetterei di darmi lo zuccherino e di fargli decidere cosa devo fare a ferragosto.Si trovi un altro modo di scaricarsi la coscienza.Tanto per l'età che hanno i tuoi bambini,Barcellona è come Torino Milano ,Roma o Novara.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusa fog io non ho afferrato una cosa.
> Ma una volta scoperto,visto che il giorno prima ti chiedeva di avere un altro figlio,lo hai messo tu alla porta o lui ha manifestato immediatamente la volontà di essere libero?
> Non è che a questa pollastrella ventitreenne hai dato te l'importanza che per lui non aveva?
> Fermo restando che non sei obbligata a "ragionare" su un tradimento se per te è imperdonabile un passo falso del genere.Ma mi pare impossibile che ,se la vostra vita andava come hai descritto,lui non abbia fatto o detto nulla per restare e abbia accettato di buon grado di separarsi.
> ...


Concordo


----------



## oro.blu (5 Agosto 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Barcellona e' stupenda.
> Quanti anni hanno i bambini?
> Perche' in effetti se hanno meno di 10 anni non e' la meta ideale.





mistral ha detto:


> Scusa fog io non ho afferrato una cosa.
> Ma una volta scoperto,visto che il giorno prima ti chiedeva di avere un altro figlio,lo hai messo tu alla porta o lui ha manifestato immediatamente la volontà di essere libero?
> Non è che a questa pollastrella ventitreenne hai dato te l'importanza che per lui non aveva?
> Fermo restando che non sei obbligata a "ragionare" su un tradimento se per te è imperdonabile un passo falso del genere.Ma mi pare impossibile che ,se la vostra vita andava come hai descritto,lui non abbia fatto o detto nulla per restare e abbia accettato di buon grado di separarsi.
> ...


Si effettivamente sono piccoli. Ma possiamo stare in spiaggia. Non so se è una buona idea. Riesce sempre a farmi casino!!
Veramente lui non voleva proprio troncare. Voleva una "pausa di riflessione" ed io non sono stata disposta a dargliela. 
Poi veramente in questi mesi sono completamente sclerata. Sempre piena di rabbia. Mi sono tranquillizzata solo dopo che sono venuta a vivere da sola. Mi infastidiva sapere che lui continuava a vederla perché doveva capitare. Non lo sopportavano. 
Non lo so se rimpiange qualcosa.


----------



## Tessa (5 Agosto 2016)

Quanto ad aver deciso di andartene hai fatto benissimo. 
Piuttosto che condividere una casa dove lui avrebbe fatto avanti e indietro tra voi e l'altra. 

Tema Barcellona, visto che il tempo stringe....
Non e' che voglia farmi gli affari tuoi ma cosa ha prenotato? Un hotel con accesso diretto privato alla spiaggia?
No perche' a Barcellona la spiaggia e' enorme e non attrezzata. E il mare non e' granche'. 
Per fare mare avrei capito di piu' un piccolo hotel familiare chesso' a Menorca o a Palma, dove potevi conoscere altre famiglie. 
Con due bambini piccoli la vedo difficile andare per ramblas e Sagrade Familae...


----------



## mistral (5 Agosto 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quanto ad aver deciso di andartene hai fatto benissimo.
> Piuttosto che condividere una casa dove lui avrebbe fatto avanti e indietro tra voi e l'altra.
> 
> Tema Barcellona, visto che il tempo stringe....
> ...


Fermo restando che ai piccoli di cotanti contesti architettonici non fregherebbe nulla invece a lei vedere tutte le corna della Sagrade Familae farebbe solo salire il crimine...
Il mare/spiaggia di Barcellona ad Agosto,da sola con i bimbi è da suicidio.


----------



## oro.blu (6 Agosto 2016)

Mi sono presa 5 minuti. Non andremo al mare. Oltretutto il mio ex é furioso. É successo un piccolo incidente. Ciao non proprio piccolo. Ma cose che succedono ai bambini. Si stavano rincorrendo per le scale. Il piccolo é scivolato o inciampato non so. É caduto ed ha fatto un gran volo. Prognosi rottura tibia e perone e sospetto trauma cranico. Tre giorni sotto osservazione.... Naturalmente è tutta colpa mia! 
Mi ha detto che se fossi rimasta a casa nostra questo non sarebbe successo. Mi ha obbligato a trasferirmi dai suoi almeno finché il piccolo non toglierà il gesso con la minaccia di togliermi i ragazzi per inettitudine.
Finché sono qui non do se riuscirò a collegarmi molto. Mi trattano da sorvegliata speciale. Poi sono sicura che se lui sapesse che scrivo gli affari nostri in un sito per me sarebbe la fine.


----------



## mistral (6 Agosto 2016)

Mi dispiace.....non ci voleva.
Bel coraggio tuo marito ad accusarti di inettitudine.E lui dov'era?
Non farti colpire da queste affermazioni,ci mancherebbe che sia ancora lui a tirare le fila della tua vita .


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi dispiace.....non ci voleva.
> Bel coraggio tuo marito ad accusarti di inettitudine.E lui dov'era?
> Non farti colpire da queste affermazioni,ci mancherebbe che sia ancora lui a tirare le fila della tua vita .


Quoto


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi dispiace.....non ci voleva.
> Bel coraggio tuo marito ad accusarti di inettitudine.E lui dov'era?
> Non farti colpire da queste affermazioni,ci mancherebbe che sia ancora lui a tirare le fila della tua vita .


Quoto tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Quoto tutto.


 O.T. Chi è nel tuo avariar attuale?


----------



## oro.blu (6 Agosto 2016)

Mi sento in trappola! In questa casa circondata da persone che non mi sopportano. Sto per crollare! Di giorno cerco di sorridere. Non bastasse l'apprensione per la salute del piccolo. Sentirmi rimproverare di continuo mi uccide. Non credo d essere abbastanza forte. 
Ieri ho preso un sonnifero per dormire. Oggi cerco di resistere. Cerco di avere pensieri positivi. Ma è veramente dura.
Vorrei scappare.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Mi sento in trappola! In questa casa circondata da persone che non mi sopportano. Sto per crollare! Di giorno cerco di sorridere. Non bastasse l'apprensione per la salute del piccolo. Sentirmi rimproverare di continuo mi uccide. Non credo d essere abbastanza forte.
> Ieri ho preso un sonnifero per dormire. Oggi cerco di resistere. Cerco di avere pensieri positivi. Ma è veramente dura.
> Vorrei scappare.


Dai sarà per poco. I bambini guariscono in fretta e presto sarai...libera!


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. Chi è nel tuo avariar attuale?


Ambra Angiolini è l'avariata del giorno


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ambra Angiolini è l'avariata del giorno


Mi Piace assai


----------



## mistral (7 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Mi sento in trappola! In questa casa circondata da persone che non mi sopportano. Sto per crollare! Di giorno cerco di sorridere. Non bastasse l'apprensione per la salute del piccolo. Sentirmi rimproverare di continuo mi uccide. Non credo d essere abbastanza forte.
> Ieri ho preso un sonnifero per dormire. Oggi cerco di resistere. Cerco di avere pensieri positivi. Ma è veramente dura.
> Vorrei scappare.


Porca miseria ,in una situazione normale non dovrebbero sopportare il figlio che se la spassa con una ventitreenne dimenticandosi di moglie e figli e responsabilizzarlo sull'accaduto...invece non sopportano te che ,brutta e cattiva ,lo hai messo alla berlina dicendo a tutti che è un cattivone.
Che gente ...non mi stupisce che il figlio sia venuto su così.
Ma i suoceri cosa pensano del comportamento del rampollo?
Visto che ci sono i controllori che si possono occupare dei bambini ,non puoi eclissarti qualche ora al giorno senza dare troppe spiegazioni ?


----------



## oro.blu (7 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Porca miseria ,in una situazione normale non dovrebbero sopportare il figlio che se la spassa con una ventitreenne dimenticandosi di moglie e figli e responsabilizzarlo sull'accaduto...invece non sopportano te che ,brutta e cattiva ,lo hai messo alla berlina dicendo a tutti che è un cattivone.
> Che gente ...non mi stupisce che il figlio sia venuto su così.
> Ma i suoceri cosa pensano del comportamento del rampollo?
> Visto che ci sono i controllori che si possono occupare dei bambini ,non puoi eclissarti qualche ora al giorno senza dare troppe spiegazioni ?


I genitori non mi hanno mai vista di buon occhio. Loro sono quasi "nobili" io figlia di operai. Nemmeno laureata. Non hanno visto di buon occhio il matrimonio. Hanno sempre detto che ero una "scalatrice" sociale. La 23 enne invece è figlia di amici. É più "adeguata".  Per fortuna sembra che ai nipoti nonostante tutto (cioè sono anche figli miei) sembra abbiano riservato un posto speciale nel loro cuore. 
Io mi accontento anche così. Non devono soffrire per un mio errore. 
Prima del matrimonio e dei figli lui era diverso. Forse perché gli ero sempre dietro. Posso capire cosa sia successo, lui è abituato ad avere tutte le attenzioni. I figli gli hanno portato via un po' di me e a lui non è andata bene. Almeno credo. Poi é comparsa lei. Bella, colta, giovane e disponibile. Io sono rimasta....  non so nemmeno come definirmi.
Si, ci sono i super nonni a veglia dei ragazzi, ma se me ne andassi per i cavoli miei senza spiegazioni non farei che rafforzare l'idea che sono una pessima madre.
Oltre tutto mia suocera mi ha detto: " Hai sbagliato a chiedere il divorzio. Gli uomini sono fatti così, hanno bisogno di distrarsi ogni tanto. Poi per una come te. Qui avevi tutto. Oltre al fatto che ci hai messo in estremo imbarazzo con i nostri amici. Non sapevamo cosa raccontare."

Più ci penso e più mi chiedo che cosa avesse trovato in me. Siamo così distanti.


----------



## mistral (7 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> I genitori non mi hanno mai vista di buon occhio. Loro sono quasi "nobili" io figlia di operai. Nemmeno laureata. Non hanno visto di buon occhio il matrimonio. Hanno sempre detto che ero una "scalatrice" sociale. La 23 enne invece è figlia di amici. É più "adeguata".  Per fortuna sembra che ai nipoti nonostante tutto (cioè sono anche figli miei) sembra abbiano riservato un posto speciale nel loro cuore.
> Io mi accontento anche così. Non devono soffrire per un mio errore.
> Prima del matrimonio e dei figli lui era diverso. Forse perché gli ero sempre dietro. Posso capire cosa sia successo, lui è abituato ad avere tutte le attenzioni. I figli gli hanno portato via un po' di me e a lui non è andata bene. Almeno credo. Poi é comparsa lei. Bella, colta, giovane e disponibile. Io sono rimasta....  non so nemmeno come definirmi.
> Si, ci sono i super nonni a veglia dei ragazzi, ma se me ne andassi per i cavoli miei senza spiegazioni non farei che rafforzare l'idea che sono una pessima madre.
> ...


Tipico discorso da borghesi decaduti.
Li hai messi in imbarazzo.....almeno ad alcuni amici non è stato necessario spiegare visto che la figlia è parte in causa.
Guarda che se vai a fare un paio di ore di compere o ti vai a sedere al parco a dar da mangiare ai piccioni non esiste che ti debbano catalogare come pessima madre,non ti fare imprigionare nei loro schemi.Ormai a loro non devi più nulla hai il dovere verso te stessa di fare ciò che ti allevia questa pena.Se li ti senti soffocare e a disagio tanto da prendere sonniferi DEVI uscire a prendere una boccata d'aria.Se il tuo ex ha da ridire digli chiaramente che soffochi e che fino a prova contraria non hai i domiciliari da scontare.Inizia a metterti al primo posto ,sano egoismo.


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Mi sento in trappola! In questa casa circondata da persone che non mi sopportano. Sto per crollare! Di giorno cerco di sorridere. Non bastasse l'apprensione per la salute del piccolo. Sentirmi rimproverare di continuo mi uccide. Non credo d essere abbastanza forte.
> Ieri ho preso un sonnifero per dormire. Oggi cerco di resistere. Cerco di avere pensieri positivi. Ma è veramente dura.
> Vorrei scappare.



Scusa ma non ho ben capito perchè tu debba stare da loro a sorbirti recriminazioni che non è proprio il momento di gestire.
So di cosa parli perchè con i figli piccoli e costretta a stare dai suoceri per lunghi periodi, mi ritrovavo ad essere il bersaglio di ogni tipo di responsabilità partorita dalla mente bacata di chi mi dava vitto e alloggio, seppur temporanei. Subivo, un po' reagivo quando la misura era colma e nel frattempo qualche senso di colpa riusciva ad incastonarsimi nel cuore. Vai via di là il prima possibile, organizzati diversamente e non dimenticare mai che per quanto i nonni siano figure importanti, la madre sei tu, tra l'altro persona ferita causa condotta becera del rampollo di casa, e che NESSUNO ha il diritto di entrare a gamba tesa nel tuo operato. 

Ps: uno dei momenti di maggiore soddisfazione che io ricordi nella mia vita ha il sapore del vaffanculo proferito di tutto cuore alla buonanima della mia ex suocera. Dopo anni di vessazioni e di strenua difesa di un figlio indifendibile (tipo tuo marito, ma molto peggio), con una sola parola le ho detto tutto. E fine dei salmi.


----------



## Zod (7 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe giunto questo momento. Momento autodistruzione .
> I figli sono con il papà weekend al mare.
> Certo lui se lo può permettere. Chissà se loro lo capiranno.
> Mi sono ritrovata sola. Ieri a sbrigar faccende come al solito. anche oggi fino all'ora di cena, non c'è stato molto da pensare. Ma poi? mi sono ritrovata a pensare per la cena
> ...


Hai diritto a vivere lo stesso stile di vita che avevi durante il matrimonio, quindi dovresti avere assegni mensili sufficienti a non farti mancare nulla. Per molte donne sarebbe una situazione che invoca tutt'altro che l'autocommiserazione.


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> I genitori non mi hanno mai vista di buon occhio. Loro sono quasi "nobili" io figlia di operai. Nemmeno laureata. Non hanno visto di buon occhio il matrimonio. Hanno sempre detto che ero una "scalatrice" sociale. La 23 enne invece è figlia di amici. É più "adeguata".  Per fortuna sembra che ai nipoti nonostante tutto (cioè sono anche figli miei) sembra abbiano riservato un posto speciale nel loro cuore.
> Io mi accontento anche così. Non devono soffrire per un mio errore.
> Prima del matrimonio e dei figli lui era diverso. Forse perché gli ero sempre dietro. Posso capire cosa sia successo, lui è abituato ad avere tutte le attenzioni. I figli gli hanno portato via un po' di me e a lui non è andata bene. Almeno credo. Poi é comparsa lei. Bella, colta, giovane e disponibile. Io sono rimasta....  non so nemmeno come definirmi.
> Si, ci sono i super nonni a veglia dei ragazzi, ma se me ne andassi per i cavoli miei senza spiegazioni non farei che rafforzare l'idea che sono una pessima madre.
> ...



Non devi permettere loro di interferire. È un grosso errore concedergli tutto uno spazio che non è di loro competenza, la vostra famiglia non è un'appendice della loro e non dovrebbero mettere becco in cose che non li riguardano. Oseranno sempre di più, tenteranno di manipolarti sempre con maggiore forza. Ti stanno usando violenza, non perdere di vista il centro di tutto, non concedere il tuo terreno, non lamentarti con la suocera della condotta di tuo marito e non credere alle cazzate che racconta. Non litigarci ma dì solo poche cose, ma con fermezza, tipo che la responsabilità della fine del matrimonio NON è tua, ma del figlio, fino alla nausea. Hai presente la tecnica del disco rotto? È quella che si applica per difendersi dalle manipolazioni. Che rabbia :incazzato:


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Agosto 2016)

Non farti domande che portano solo alla svalutazione di te, così facendo giochi il loro gioco. Rimani centrata, questi sono dei manipolatori d'alto bordo, conosco il genere, disgustosamente falsi e viscidi. Non gli devi nulla, e se rimani da loro coglieranno l'occasione per rinfacciartelo quanto prima. Prendi il meno che puoi, non mostrare di avere bisogno, sii autonoma da tutti i punti di vista: è l'unico modo per renderti libera di essere e pensare come ritieni opportuno e senti. Faccio un tifo sviscerato per te


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2016)

*fog*

È naturale che cerchino di difendere il figlio. L'hanno educato loro! E per difendere il figlio hanno solo la possibilità di dare responsabilità a te. Persino mia suocera, che e una bravissima donna, mi diceva che lui l'aveva fatta grossa, come fosse stata una marachella, e di parlare, parlare, parlare come ricetta da lei seguita, come se fossi stata io quella che aveva nascosto qualcosa. Comunque dicendo che gli uomini sono tutti così si è confidata e ti ha confessato di essere stata tradita e dicendo che non sapevano cosa dire ti ha anche detto perché lei se l'è tenuto. Non può approvare te senza negare la sua vita.


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È naturale che cerchino di difendere il figlio. L'hanno educato loro! E per difendere il figlio hanno solo la possibilità di dare responsabilità a te. Persino mia suocera, che e una bravissima donna, mi diceva che lui l'aveva fatta grossa, come fosse stata una marachella, e di parlare, parlare, parlare come ricetta da lei seguita, come se fossi stata io quella che aveva nascosto qualcosa. Comunque dicendo che gli uomini sono tutti così si è confidata e ti ha confessato di essere stata tradita e dicendo che non sapevano cosa dire ti ha anche detto perché lei se l'è tenuto. Non può approvare te senza negare la sua vita.


Istruttiva la tua chiave di lettura, ma a me viene spontaneo dal profondo del cuore comunque un bel chissenefrega. Con vaffa al seguito. Sarà che mi sono davvero stufata di mettermi nei panni degli altri, ma sul serio. Che ognuno si assuma le responsabilità di ciò che fa ed è ORA. Ognuno si smazzi intelligentemente il proprio passato, se riesce, altrimenti va bene così.


----------



## oro.blu (7 Agosto 2016)

Si avete ragione. Però venerdì quando è successo l'incidente sono andata nel panico. Fin da subito mi é sembrato corretto avvisarlo e poi é stato un susseguirsi di eventi finché mi sono ritrovata qui.
Devo solo ritornare in me e tornarmene a casa.

Quella che ora e CASA MIA.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Istruttiva la tua chiave di lettura, ma a me viene spontaneo dal profondo del cuore comunque un bel chissenefrega. Con vaffa al seguito. Sarà che mi sono davvero stufata di mettermi nei panni degli altri, ma sul serio. Che ognuno si assuma le responsabilità di ciò che fa ed è ORA. Ognuno si smazzi intelligentemente il proprio passato, se riesce, altrimenti va bene così.


Credo che sia caratteriale, ma a me dà sollievo capire che non ce l'hanno con me, ma stanno innanzitutto parlando di sé.


----------



## Divì (7 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che sia caratteriale, ma a me dà sollievo capire che non ce l'hanno con me, ma stanno innanzitutto parlando di sé.


Quoto.


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che sia caratteriale, ma a me dà sollievo capire che non ce l'hanno con me, ma stanno innanzitutto parlando di sé.


Ma é quasi sempre così quando si attacca; si parla di sè in realtà, lo so e ti ringrazio comunque per averlo sottolineato. Solo che io non riesco e non voglio comunque prescindere dalle parole e dagli atti nei miei confronti nudi e crudi, che costituiscono comunque un fatto che mi riguarda, anche se stanno parlando di sè.


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

Adesso che ho letto tutto ti dico cosa farei io.
Non ti sopportano e hanno ottenuto quello che volevano sin dall'inizio. Bene. _
Io tirerei fuori gli attributi e darei la guerra a tutti.
Intanto non accetterei di divorziare, con loro farei buon viso a cattivo gioco, proporrei di riprovare a stare insieme ma contemporaneamente inizierei ad uscirei la sera magari con qualche bel vestito e gli mollerei i bambini, inizierei a messaggiare con qualche uomo e gli dimostrerei che sono molto meglio di quello che credono e che posso essere desiderata anch'io. La vendetta è un piatto che va servito fredda_


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Adesso che ho letto tutto ti dico cosa farei io.
> Non ti sopportano e hanno ottenuto quello che volevano sin dall'inizio. Bene. _
> Io tirerei fuori gli attributi e darei la guerra a tutti.
> Intanto non accetterei di divorziare, con loro farei buon viso a cattivo gioco, proporrei di riprovare a stare insieme ma contemporaneamente inizierei ad uscirei la sera magari con qualche bel vestito e gli mollerei i bambini, inizierei a messaggiare con qualche uomo e gli dimostrerei che sono molto meglio di quello che credono e che posso essere desiderata anch'io. La vendetta è un piatto che va servito fredda_


Meglio in che senso?


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio in che senso?


Ha scritto che i suoceri la considerano non all'altezza o addirittura una specie di arrampicatrice sociale...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ha scritto che i suoceri la considerano non all'altezza o addirittura una specie di arrampicatrice sociale...


E potrebbe smentire questo restando in una condizione di benessere, archiviando il tradimento, e frequentando altri uomini?
E poi perché dovrebbe dimostrare qualcosa a loro snaturando se stessa?


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E potrebbe smentire questo restando in una condizione di benessere, archiviando il tradimento, e frequentando altri uomini?
> E poi perché dovrebbe dimostrare qualcosa a loro snaturando se stessa?


Io farei così e non archivierei nulla, preparerei solo la vendetta e dimostrerei che sono in rado anch'io di avere i ventenni e se non lo faccio è perché ci tengo a lui non perché non posso permettermelo mentre lui può


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Io farei così e non archivierei nulla, preparerei solo la vendetta e dimostrerei che sono in rado anch'io di avere i ventenni e se non lo faccio è perché ci tengo a lui non perché non posso permettermelo mentre lui può


Ma è una gara per dimostrarsi attraenti per gli altri?
Non capisco il senso.


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è una gara per dimostrarsi attraenti per gli altri?
> Non capisco il senso.


No, si chiama vendetta


----------



## mistral (7 Agosto 2016)

Fog,rimani te stessa che a loro rode vedere che sei l'opposto di come ti descrivevano.
Ai suoceri sembrerà impossibile che tu te ne sia andata infatti ti è stato detto "che potevi stare dov'eri che non ti mancava niente ,avresti mantenuto tutti i benefit " e allo stesso tempo avresti tenuto a bada il loro adolescente  con le scalmane.Anche  se non lo ammetteranno mai,pensare di avere un figlio quarantenne che butta all'aria la famiglia per la ragazzetta ventenne viziata che probabilmente dopo il giro di valzer lo manderà per prati raccogliere margherite ,non credo li faccia dormire tra due guanciali.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> I genitori non mi hanno mai vista di buon occhio. Loro sono quasi "nobili" io figlia di operai. Nemmeno laureata. Non hanno visto di buon occhio il matrimonio. Hanno sempre detto che ero una "scalatrice" sociale. La 23 enne invece è figlia di amici. É più "adeguata".  Per fortuna sembra che ai nipoti nonostante tutto (cioè sono anche figli miei) sembra abbiano riservato un posto speciale nel loro cuore.
> Io mi accontento anche così. Non devono soffrire per un mio errore.
> Prima del matrimonio e dei figli lui era diverso. Forse perché gli ero sempre dietro. Posso capire cosa sia successo, lui è abituato ad avere tutte le attenzioni. I figli gli hanno portato via un po' di me e a lui non è andata bene. Almeno credo. Poi é comparsa lei. Bella, colta, giovane e disponibile. Io sono rimasta....  non so nemmeno come definirmi.
> Si, ci sono i super nonni a veglia dei ragazzi, ma se me ne andassi per i cavoli miei senza spiegazioni non farei che rafforzare l'idea che sono una pessima madre.
> ...


Posso chiederti invece cosa ci hai trovato tu in lui?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Io farei così e non archivierei nulla, preparerei solo la vendetta e dimostrerei che sono in rado anch'io di avere i ventenni e se non lo faccio è perché ci tengo a lui non perché non posso permettermelo mentre lui può


Sminuendo te stessa andato in giro a rimorchiare solo per fargliela a lui?
Non è svilente? 
Cioè se penso a scopare con qualcuno penso di farlo perchè piace a me non per dimostrare a qualcuno che sono in grado di scopare
Se ho una figa è ovvio che sia in grado di farlo

Mi scuso per la crudezza (si dice così?)


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sminuendo te stessa andato in giro a rimorchiare solo per fargliela a lui?
> Non è svilente?
> Cioè se penso a scopare con qualcuno penso di farlo perchè piace a me non per dimostrare a qualcuno che sono in grado di scopare
> Se ho una figa è ovvio che sia in grado di farlo
> ...


Ringrazio per chiarezza.


----------



## oro.blu (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Posso chiederti invece cosa ci hai trovato tu in lui?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Era ( ed è affascinante) colto. Prima dei figli sempre pieno di iniziative. Sempre gentile. Sempre pronto ad andare in luoghi diversi. Poi con la scusa dei figli non è più voluto andare da nessuna parte. Troppo piccoli. Troppo faticoso per loro. Tante scuse per relegarmi al mare o in montagna da sola con loro. Lui che arrivava ogni tanto il fine settimana. Sto cominciando a pensare che forse ha sempre avuto qualche "svago".
A me ne sono andata dalla villa dei suoceri. Gli ho detto che se pensa io non sia all'altezza di fare la madre che ci pensi lui a fare il padre invece di relegare il compito ai suoi genitori.


----------



## Piperita (13 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sminuendo te stessa andato in giro a rimorchiare solo per fargliela a lui?
> Non è svilente?
> Cioè se penso a scopare con qualcuno penso di farlo perchè piace a me non per dimostrare a qualcuno che sono in grado di scopare
> Se ho una figa è ovvio che sia in grado di farlo
> ...


Per me no. Si tratta di aumentare l'autostima, non deve scopare per forza ma cercare gente interessante con cui uscire e fargli capire che non è l'unico uomo al mondo


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Era ( ed è affascinante) colto. Prima dei figli sempre pieno di iniziative. Sempre gentile. Sempre pronto ad andare in luoghi diversi. Poi con la scusa dei figli non è più voluto andare da nessuna parte. Troppo piccoli. Troppo faticoso per loro. Tante scuse per relegarmi al mare o in montagna da sola con loro. Lui che arrivava ogni tanto il fine settimana.* Sto cominciando a pensare che forse ha sempre avuto qualche "svago".*
> A me ne sono andata dalla villa dei suoceri. Gli ho detto che se pensa io non sia all'altezza di fare la madre che ci pensi lui a fare il padre invece di relegare il compito ai suoi genitori.



Bene che te ne sei andata :up:  E non permettere che giudichi il tuo operato di madre: da quale pulpito!


Sul neretto: comincia la fase di risveglio? Tutto può essere, ma anche no. Il senno di poi spesso illumina tante cose..



Piperita ha detto:


> Per me no. Si tratta di aumentare l'autostima, non deve scopare per forza ma cercare gente interessante con cui uscire e* fargli capire che non è l'unico uomo al mondo*


Per me non deve fargli capire nulla attraverso tecniche induttive. Se vuole fare qualcosa, tipo uscire, deve farlo per se stessa, non per dimostrare alcunchè a chicchessia. In questo momento non penso lui si ponga problemi in tal senso visto che è impegnato a viversi la sua storia da mezzo pedofilo; lei mi pare sveglissima e centrata nonostante tutto, deve agire per il suo bene e per quello dei suoi figli senza mettersi a fare la vampetta mollata di ritorno.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Bene che te ne sei andata :up:  E non permettere che giudichi il tuo operato di madre: da quale pulpito!
> 
> 
> Sul neretto: comincia la fase di risveglio? Tutto può essere, ma anche no. Il senno di poi spesso illumina tante cose..
> ...


Concordo.
So bene che è difficile, ma bisogna avere chiaro che non si vuole ricominciare. Allora nulla deve essere fatto se non per sé.


----------



## Piperita (13 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Bene che te ne sei andata :up:  E non permettere che giudichi il tuo operato di madre: da quale pulpito!
> 
> 
> Sul neretto: comincia la fase di risveglio? Tutto può essere, ma anche no. Il senno di poi spesso illumina tante cose..
> ...


Ho detto quello che farei io. Ognuno, ovviamente, fa quello che si sente di fare
A volte noi donne ci lasciamo andare un pò, perché prese da mille cose, mille problemi e non ci curiamo abbastanza. Io mi rimetterei in gioco dimostrando, per prima a me stessa, le mie capacità e le mie doti


----------



## Andrea Lila (13 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ho detto quello che farei io. Ognuno, ovviamente, fa quello che si sente di fare
> A volte noi donne ci lasciamo andare un pò, perché prese da mille cose, mille problemi e non ci curiamo abbastanza. Io mi rimetterei in gioco dimostrando, per prima a me stessa, le mie capacità e le mie doti


Credo che sia proprio una fase quella di rimettersi in pista. Ma giusto il tempo per verificare che basta metterci piede (sulla piazza) per avere la possibilità di ballare. E poi? Magari si accenna qualche passo di danza, oppure ci si produce in uno o più balli completi :singleeye:, ma il centro di tutto non si sposta. E non è la rotonda il posto dove ritrovarlo.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Agosto 2016)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Credo che sia proprio una fase quella di rimettersi in pista. Ma giusto il tempo per verificare che basta metterci piede (sulla piazza) per avere la possibilità di ballare. E poi? Magari si accenna qualche passo di danza, oppure ci si produce in uno o più balli completi :singleeye:, ma il centro di tutto non si sposta. E non è la rotonda il posto dove ritrovarlo.


... O a volte dopo qualche passo di danza di fanno dei voli "meravigliosi" battendo a terra culate memorabili


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Credo che sia proprio una fase quella di rimettersi in pista. Ma giusto il tempo per verificare che basta metterci piede (sulla piazza) per avere la possibilità di ballare. E poi? Magari si accenna qualche passo di danza, oppure ci si produce in uno o più balli completi :singleeye:, ma il centro di tutto non si sposta. E non è la rotonda il posto dove ritrovarlo.


Adoro le metafore!


----------



## Piperita (13 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Credo che sia proprio una fase quella di rimettersi in pista. Ma giusto il tempo per verificare che basta metterci piede (sulla piazza) per avere la possibilità di ballare. E poi? Magari si accenna qualche passo di danza, oppure ci si produce in uno o più balli completi :singleeye:, ma il centro di tutto non si sposta. E non è la rotonda il posto dove ritrovarlo.


E poi si vedrà....se non provo non so come andrà a finire. Potrebbe anche piacermi il ballo e la rotonda tanto da rivoluzionare tutta l'idea che ho di me


----------



## oro.blu (13 Agosto 2016)

Credo che anche ora nonostante tutto se mi sapesse in giro gli salirebbe la rabbia. É sempre stato iper geloso nei miei confronti. 
Anche ultimamente quando si andava in giro mi riprendeva di continuo perché gli altri uomini mi guardavano. Mi ha sempre detto che è colpa mia. Che civetto anche quando cammino. Ma non è vero. 
Poi io in realtà non mi sono mai accorta che gli altri mi guardavano. Per me era una sua fissa


----------



## Piperita (13 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Credo che anche ora nonostante tutto se mi sapesse in giro gli salirebbe la rabbia. É sempre stato iper geloso nei miei confronti.
> Anche ultimamente quando si andava in giro mi riprendeva di continuo perché gli altri uomini mi guardavano. Mi ha sempre detto che è colpa mia. Che civetto anche quando cammino. Ma non è vero.
> Poi io in realtà non mi sono mai accorta che gli altri mi guardavano. Per me era una sua fissa


Appunto! Proprio perché sarebbe una cosa antipatica per lui dovresti farla così da fargli salire la pressione


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Per me no. Si tratta di aumentare l'autostima, non deve scopare per forza ma cercare gente interessante con cui uscire e fargli capire che non è l'unico uomo al mondo


Sarà che la mia autostima aumenta per altre cose. 
Il verbo cercare non mi è mai piaciuto 
Però può essere un buon suggerimento


----------



## Piperita (13 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarà che la mia autostima aumenta per altre cose.
> Il verbo cercare non mi è mai piaciuto
> Però può essere un buon suggerimento


Se un uomo mi tratta in quel modo,  un minimo di autostima la perdo, anche solo per il fatto di non aver capito prima con chi stavo e visto che sono un tantino sadica farei quel giochino lì, anche senza fare nulla di male,  ma per il gusto di ricambiare la parte


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Se un uomo mi tratta in quel modo,  un minimo di autostima la perdo, anche solo per il fatto di non aver capito prima con chi stavo e visto che sono un tantino sadica farei quel giochino lì, anche senza fare nulla di male,  ma per il gusto di ricambiare la parte


Ma infatti ho detto che può essere un buon consiglio
Non per me per qualcun altra si
se un uomo mi tratta così penso sia un cretino non che io non valgo come persona


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Se un uomo mi tratta in quel modo,  un minimo di autostima la perdo, anche solo per il fatto di non aver capito prima con chi stavo e visto che sono un tantino sadica farei quel giochino lì, anche senza fare nulla di male,  ma per il gusto di ricambiare la parte


Il problema è che fare qualcosa PER dimostrare qualcosa a un altro è mantenere un legame che non libera neanche se ti facessi una squadra di rugby sotto i suoi occhi.


----------



## oro.blu (14 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Se un uomo mi tratta in quel modo,  un minimo di autostima la perdo, anche solo per il fatto di non aver capito prima con chi stavo e visto che sono un tantino sadica farei quel giochino lì, anche senza fare nulla di male,  ma per il gusto di ricambiare la parte


Fare per dispetto non è nel mio stile. Quando sarò pronta lo farò per me stessa. Ma magari domani trovo una persona eccezionale ( o che credo tale) e tutto mi sembrerà lontano. Mi prenderò le mie rivincite cn la felicità.


----------



## drusilla (14 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che fare qualcosa PER dimostrare qualcosa a un altro è mantenere un legame che non libera neanche se ti facessi una squadra di rugby sotto i suoi occhi.


Quanto è vero. Io la squadra di rugby metaforica um po l'ho fatta ma mai per vendetta ma per necessità mia, vosto che avevo la autostima per terra e non gavevo sesso da eoni. Lui :ha tollerato" pensando fosse una rivincita, e delle volte ci prova a manifestare disprezzo per la mia vendetta. Glielo rimando al mittente visto che ho solo "datp in giro" quello che lui non apprezzava. Al inizio solo il mio corpo e il mio donarmi, dopo un po ho capito che sono un tuttuno e non voleva me, e che io fuori do tutta me. Punto


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Quanto è vero. Io la squadra di rugby metaforica um po l'ho fatta ma mai per vendetta ma per necessità mia, vosto che avevo la autostima per terra e non gavevo sesso da eoni. Lui :ha tollerato" pensando fosse una rivincita, e delle volte ci prova a manifestare disprezzo per la mia vendetta. Glielo rimando al mittente visto che ho solo "datp in giro" quello che lui non apprezzava. Al inizio solo il mio corpo e il mio donarmi, dopo un po ho capito che sono un tuttuno e non voleva me, e che io fuori do tutta me. Punto


Scusa, ma non ho capito bene tutt'uno è tutta me.


----------



## drusilla (14 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non ho capito bene tutt'uno è tutta me.


E ti credo, oggo ci litigo più del dovuto con la lingua e la tastiera.
Al inizio dei miei giri ho messo in gioco solo il mio corpo, poi poco a poco la mia sensualità, ma senza svelare me. Credo fossi troppo ferita. Schermavo il problema: non è che lui snobbava l'intimità con me perchè facevo schifo a letto(in soldoni) facevamo schifo a letto-tutti e due- perchè non ci piacevamo più com'eravamo. Questa cosa poi ha smosso in me antichi traumi: ho un carattere di merda, mai ti sopporterà nessuno etc. Solo adesso poco a poco e partendo dalla parte fisica di me mi sto lasciando andare e prendendo confidenza e conoscendomi meglio. Solo adesso comincio a credere che io non sono così o solo così
Lo so. Contorto.


----------



## Divì (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> E ti credo, oggo ci litigo più del dovuto con la lingua e la tastiera.
> Al inizio dei miei giri ho messo in gioco solo il mio corpo, poi poco a poco la mia sensualità, ma senza svelare me. Credo fossi troppo ferita. Schermavo il problema: non è che lui snobbava l'intimità con me perchè facevo schifo a letto(in soldoni) facevamo schifo a letto-tutti e due- perchè non ci piacevamo più com'eravamo. Questa cosa poi ha smosso in me antichi traumi: ho un carattere di merda, mai ti sopporterà nessuno etc. Solo adesso poco a poco e partendo dalla parte fisica di me mi sto lasciando andare e prendendo confidenza e conoscendomi meglio. Solo adesso comincio a credere che io non sono così o solo così
> Lo so. Contorto.


Niente affatto. Lo capisco. E ti quoto


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> E ti credo, oggo ci litigo più del dovuto con la lingua e la tastiera.
> Al inizio dei miei giri ho messo in gioco solo il mio corpo, poi poco a poco la mia sensualità, ma senza svelare me. Credo fossi troppo ferita. Schermavo il problema: non è che lui snobbava l'intimità con me perchè facevo schifo a letto(in soldoni) facevamo schifo a letto-tutti e due- perchè non ci piacevamo più com'eravamo. Questa cosa poi ha smosso in me antichi traumi: ho un carattere di merda, mai ti sopporterà nessuno etc. Solo adesso poco a poco e partendo dalla parte fisica di me mi sto lasciando andare e prendendo confidenza e conoscendomi meglio. Solo adesso comincio a credere che io non sono così o solo così
> Lo so. Contorto.


Adesso si capisce.


----------



## drusilla (14 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Niente affatto. Lo capisco. E ti quoto


Il tuo percorso è stato simile in qualche modo?


----------



## Piperita (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> E ti credo, oggo ci litigo più del dovuto con la lingua e la tastiera.
> Al inizio dei miei giri ho messo in gioco solo il mio corpo, poi poco a poco la mia sensualità, ma senza svelare me. Credo fossi troppo ferita. Schermavo il problema: non è che lui snobbava l'intimità con me perchè facevo schifo a letto(in soldoni) facevamo schifo a letto-tutti e due- perchè non ci piacevamo più com'eravamo. Questa cosa poi ha smosso in me antichi traumi: ho un carattere di merda, mai ti sopporterà nessuno etc. Solo adesso poco a poco e partendo dalla parte fisica di me mi sto lasciando andare e prendendo confidenza e conoscendomi meglio. Solo adesso comincio a credere che io non sono così o solo così
> Lo so. Contorto.


Ti quoto anch'io.
Penso sia giusto che una donna ferita e non desiderata si rimetta in gioco, anche perché spesso ci dimentichiamo chi siamo o forse non ci siamo mai conosciute. Spesso ho il dubbio di non conoscermi abbastanza.


----------



## Divì (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Il tuo percorso è stato simile in qualche modo?


Diciamo a grandi linee sì.

Ma sono recidiva nella capacità di scegliere uomini che semplicemente non mi desiderano come vorrei. Freud la chiamava coazione a ripetere  e ancora sto cercando di capire perché.

Comunque alla stessa tua consapevolezza sono arrivata dopo due matrimoni di cui uno ormai ventennale, una grande passione e qualche sperimentazione solo fisica.

Capire chi sei e cosa vuoi a fine corsa, però, è terribile: ogni volta che ci penso mi monta una rabbia, ma una rabbia .....


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Diciamo a grandi linee sì.
> 
> Ma sono recidiva nella capacità di scegliere uomini che semplicemente non mi desiderano come vorrei. Freud la chiamava coazione a ripetere  e ancora sto cercando di capire perché.
> 
> ...


Intuizione: non è che associ il forte desiderio fisico maschile a una mancanza di accettazione di altre parti di te?


----------

